# Black Friday 2018 - What's on your Wish List?



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 24, 2018)

just under 4 months out, what dream library or possible sale has you holding back on purchases now?

ok, 

i'll go first:

*possible new products*

Soundiron Hyperion Strings Elements and the complete Hyperion Symphonic Strings

LASS 3.0

*blowout sales
*
OT Berlin Strings

Spitfire Chamber Strings

VSL SE 

8Dio Century Strings


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's what I would like to see on Black Friday (or sooner)...

* Cinematic Studio Strings

* Omnisphere 2 upgrade (which I doubt will be discounted)

* Sonokinetic Largo

* Best Service Celtic Era and Ancient Era Persia (I'm hoping for another 2 for 1 deal)

* Uh-e Zebra


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 24, 2018)

*HZ Percussion or Strikeforce if the price is right.

*Ricotti Mallets

*Trailer Brass

*An under $100 Harp (probably either Chocolate Audio or Elysium)

*Adventure Winds and/or Cinematic Studio Winds, if they exist by then.


----------



## robgb (Jul 24, 2018)

I honestly wonder if black friday is that big of a deal anymore. There have been so many sales with rock bottom prices this year that my list is pretty much fulfilled.


----------



## EBicks (Jul 24, 2018)

- Cinematic Studio Strings
- Hyperion Strings Elements (loving the micro!)
- some Heavyocity stuff

Fingers crossed..


----------



## fretti (Jul 24, 2018)

The one thing I'd seriously consider would be Oceania by Performance Samples.
Seriously annoyed I didn't know that product/company in 2017


----------



## kimarnesen (Jul 24, 2018)

Some Spitfire fun!


----------



## Mateo Pascual (Jul 24, 2018)

This is a list of some things I have on my radar at the moment for BF or next sale: LS Seventh Heaven, thinking about Century Brass but waiting to CSB to be released first, a new set or two from The Unfinished, Audio Imperia Cerberus, Strikeforce, Olafur Chamber Evolutions, Woodchester piano.


----------



## J-M (Jul 24, 2018)

Choirs by Strezov sampling and Soundiron...I think that's all?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm all good on lib side, except if Cinematic Studio Brass gets released by then (or any interesting new lib that present something unique and new), but even if so, it won't be with a BF discount. 

What I'm looking for though is Sonarworks. Did try it with the headphones and seen an improvement. As my room is far for perfect, that should help quite a bit.


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 24, 2018)

For me, it's Project Sam's Swing and Swing More. I know they had a great sale this year already but at the time I was more in need of Exhale and then got side tracked with Analog Strings during the NI sale (both of which I'm getting good use out of right now) It might be next year before I look at another over $200 purchase again. I've spent thousands of dollars in the last 3 years so I try to stay hyper-focused on what I don't have.

*Types of Libraries that could fill the gaps in my arsenal:*
Choir library with word builder
Solo Vocal Libraries with Word builder
Solo String Library (I have Fried-lander Violin and LASS first chairs which get me by but a more detailed library is welcome)
String Runs and phrases libraries
A few more Hybrid VSTs
A good Ukulele VST


*Libraries I want just because:*
Century Strings
Century Brass
Chris Hein Woodwinds
CSS - I never felt the need for CS2 but for some reason I really love the sound of CSS
Cornucopia Strings 2
All the Audio Modeling and Sample Modeling instruments.
Macabre Solo Strings
LASS Genesis or maybe Strezov Arva. (need to do more comparison)
Rhodope
Vocalisa
BALKAN Ethnic Orchestra
Sonokinetic The Carnival- I know, kind of a strange choice but it's just something different that I don't have.
All the Ample Sound Guitars
Evolution Infinity


----------



## Mateo Pascual (Jul 24, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> A good Ukulele VST



Have you seen the AudioPluginDeals bundle? There is a Folk and Ethnic bundle by Dream Audio Tools for $39,99 that includes an Ukulele. If you don't need any of the other instruments maybe is not that interesting for you, but just in case. Also for $10 more you can get the complete DAT bundle with the repetitive bass libraries. That makes the value of the bundle even better.


----------



## fretti (Jul 24, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> A good Ukulele VST



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-exs24-tenor-uke-from-old-timer.73526/


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't really need anything, I've pretty much got all my basics (and extras) covered. There have been way too many great sales this year. 

Unfortunately, this will not stop me from buying.....


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 24, 2018)

Right now my intention is to largely sit out the Black Friday and holiday sales, for the first time in several years. I think I'm quite well covered in just about all areas now, and my current pair of external SSDs is virtually maxed out. What's more, in the process of building up my new template (finally on a computer that can handle an expansive template) I've been stumbling across all sorts of patches and options in my existing suite of libraries that I either had forgotten about or never knew existed at all. Enough to keep me busy for years, I think.

Although a really attractive holiday sale price on Dominus might sway me back toward the dark side, once more.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 24, 2018)

Its a matter of time until I lust for the Hein Solo and Ensemble string libraries. I have his solo violin and woodwinds and love them...I'm perfectly used to the workflow and mixing for his instruments. So, even though I already have terrific string libraries his stuff in a no-brainer imo.

I'm still curious about LCO, but I already have all these libraries (and as apparent from above, BF on the Hein). So to me that can wait awhile. I am far from exhausting my Uist, for one thing.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jul 24, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Brass
Berlin Brass (won't happen)
Berlin Strings (won't happen)
Berlin Percussion (won't happen)
That Yoko Kanno library I asked for
Talent


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Its a matter of time until I lust for the Hein Solo and Ensemble string libraries



Just watch for the next Best Service 2 for 1 sale, I'm pretty sure they were in the sale list recently.



WindcryMusic said:


> I've been stumbling across all sorts of patches and options in my existing suite of libraries that I either had forgotten about or never knew existed at all.



Actually, I had an hour to kill while taking a break from a project last weekend, so I started sifting through Omnisphere again. There are a lifetime of great patches in there! Almost impossible to audition them all.


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 24, 2018)

Mateo Pascual said:


> Have you seen the AudioPluginDeals bundle? There is a Folk and Ethnic bundle by Dream Audio Tools for $39,99 that includes an Ukulele. If you don't need any of the other instruments maybe is not that interesting for you, but just in case. Also for $10 more you can get the complete DAT bundle with the repetitive bass libraries. That makes the value of the bundle even better.


I have been eyeing that one. Even the normal price for the Ukulele is very reasonable. Just trying to decide if I need/want those other instruments.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 24, 2018)

Bernard Herrmann and any other Spitfire stuff I don't already own
8Dio Insolidus to compliment Silka
Berlin Symphonic Harps
Heavyocity Master Sessions Suite
The Unfinished Zebra and Omnisphere Bundles


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 24, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Strikeforce. Just not sure if Laboratory Audio is doing sales. I'm just really intrigued by the concept of that library. Apart from that I think I'm covered for now. There were so many sales lately that I want to work with what I already have. The amount of libraries I bought and barely used is too damn high at this point


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Its a matter of time until I lust for the Hein Solo and Ensemble string libraries. I have his solo violin and woodwinds and love them...I'm perfectly used to the workflow and mixing for his instruments. So, even though I already have terrific string libraries his stuff in a no-brainer imo.
> 
> I'm still curious about LCO, but I already have all these libraries (and as apparent from above, BF on the Hein). So to me that can wait awhile. I am far from exhausting my Uist, for one thing.



similar interests here.

the CH Solo Strings are incredible as his Winds Complete.

on the fence with CH Ensemble Strings - Solo Strings has multi-patches that may do the same thing.

not sure if i'm on-board with assembling solo instruments into an ensemble.

LCO has my interest as well.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## paularthur (Jul 24, 2018)

Heavyocity Master Sessions suite...


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 24, 2018)

Top thing I wish for is the discipline not to buy any more libraries till I've levelled up my skills to properly utilize what I have! I bought a bunch of Mike Verta's masterclasses in the last sale and hope to have finished those till black friday. If I have I might get some more then. Plugin wise I don't have any Reverb that didn't come with Komplete. Not 100% sure though that I really _need _more than those. A matching EQ also sounded like fun, but I doubt I would actually use it often enough to justify. Upgrading Ozone from elements to full would be conceivable if they run a steep sale on an upgrade.


----------



## Heledir (Jul 25, 2018)

I mean, what _isn't_ on my wishlist...


----------



## bosone (Jul 25, 2018)

discount on komplete 12 ultimate upgrade. (ok, maybe for 2019!  )


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 25, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Top thing I wish for is the discipline not to buy any more libraries till I've levelled up my skills to properly utilize what I have! I bought a bunch of Mike Verta's masterclasses in the last sale and hope to have finished those till black friday.



Went through his Comp and Structure classes.

Great info and he's a fun watch.


----------



## Kony (Jul 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just under 4 months out, what dream library or possible sale has you holding back on purchases now?
> 
> ok,
> 
> ...



I noticed that some devs had discounts for new product before Black Friday last year. I think it's a method of getting the Black Friday "dollar" ahead of the competition before that weekend. I'd expect new releases with discounts ahead of Black Friday this year as well


----------



## RandomComposer (Jul 25, 2018)

Hopefully Cinematic Studio Brass


----------



## GtrString (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a wishlist, but it is not just a black friday wishlist, allthough i wont buy items when coming close to the sale, in case it is on. If not, I'll wait till spring as I only implement new stuff once or twice a year.

Im looking to get Komplete 12, CSSS, maybe some Cinesamples and Heavyocity stuff (just maybe).

Edit: I just put some libraries from Indiginus Sample Libraries on my list.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 25, 2018)

Not much , maybe Strikeforce Percussion and 8Dio Brass Bundle .


----------



## damcry (Jul 25, 2018)

Spitfire Symphony Orchestra (CS edition)


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 25, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Strings, Emotional Piano, Shreddage 2 (any one of them), Omnisphere, Trillian, CinePerc, CineBrass (really like the trombone sound there :D), More EZDrummer EZX's, and probably another 1 to 2TB SSD


----------



## Saxer (Jul 25, 2018)

Black Friday discussion? Do we have November already? Global warming stroke faster than I thought...


----------



## ChazC (Jul 25, 2018)

For the first time in years... Nothing.

{read: I'll see something on offer I don't need & buy it anyway}


----------



## tim727 (Jul 25, 2018)

Metropolis Ark 4 and possibly Metropolis Ark 2

Balkan Ethnic Orchestra


----------



## Akarin (Jul 26, 2018)

Gravity and HZ Percs.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 26, 2018)

Largo
Silka
Celtic Era & Persia
Metropolis Ark 2 (I doubt they'll ever put it on sale for Black Friday but maybe Christmas when Ark 4 comes out)

For Spitfire's Christmas List:
Spitfire Solo Strings
Woodwinds
Brass would complete my Spitfire Orchestra so maybe a bundle deal.


----------



## tim727 (Jul 26, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Largo
> Silka
> Celtic Era & Persia
> Metropolis Ark 2 (I doubt they'll ever put it on sale for Black Friday but maybe Christmas when Ark 4 comes out)
> ...



Celtic Era & Persia are both stunningly good libraries. For your sake I hope Best Service has another 2 for 1 during the holidays but if not -- and money permitting -- you should strive to get them anyway. You definitely will not regret it!


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 26, 2018)

Equal rights and World Peace.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 26, 2018)

As Sonokinetic gave away copies of Ostinato Strings in 2016 and Ostinato Brass in 2017,
will they give away Ostinato Woodwinds in 2018?


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jul 26, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> As Sonokinetic gave away copies of Ostinato Strings in 2016 and Ostinato Brass in 2017,
> will they give away Ostinato Woodwinds in 2018?



That's the hope!!!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 27, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Brass
HZ Perc or Strikeforce
EW Hollywood Percussion Diamond
EW Spaces 2
Dominus or the Spitfire choir
Spitfire chamber strings
Audiobro Genesis
Superior Drummer
Lots of Money


----------



## lastmessiah (Jul 27, 2018)

Scoring Synths would be nice to have


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 27, 2018)

depends on discounts


----------



## Daniel (Jul 27, 2018)

ProjectSam Strings with "sul tasto strings" included.


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 28, 2018)

CSS / CSSS
Scoring Synths
Maybe some OT libs other than the Arks (one can dream )


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 1, 2018)

the more i play with and layer Sound Iron's Hyperion Micro, the more willing i am to wait on new purchases for their upcoming.

for the time being, i decided to pay of my credit cards.

not so sexy, but sweet.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> I noticed that some devs had discounts for new product before Black Friday last year. I think it's a method of getting the Black Friday "dollar" ahead of the competition before that weekend. I'd expect new releases with discounts ahead of Black Friday this year as well


And some have a Black Friday Sale, followed by even better deals in December. 

Spitfire's end of the year Wishlist has always been like that for me.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 1, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> Equal rights and World Peace.



great concept, but their legatos suck.


----------



## ChristianM (Aug 1, 2018)

Chris Hein Woodwinds AND Chris Hein Brass
JB Embertone
AudioModeling strings


----------



## gregh (Aug 1, 2018)

cableguys everything bundle, CrusherX


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 1, 2018)

gregh said:


> cableguys everything bundle, CrusherX



Cableguys stuff is fantastic!!!

i have the Shaperbox Bundle and Filter Shaper 3.

underrated and highly recommended!!!


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 1, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> great concept, but their legatos suck.


If you ask me they are "no brainers" and "instant buys".
Best,
Anders


----------



## URL (Aug 2, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> Equal rights and World Peace.


Why wait to Black Friday.


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 2, 2018)

URL said:


> Why wait to Black Friday.


So developers can plan the thing..?
Best,
/Anders


----------



## URL (Aug 2, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> So developers can plan the thing..?
> Best,
> /Anders


Developers?


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 2, 2018)

URL said:


> Developers?


Call them what you’d like 
/Anders


----------



## URL (Aug 2, 2018)

Equal rights and World Peace for developers, then I misunderstood, I thought it was for people in the world, sorry.


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 2, 2018)

URL said:


> Equal rights and World Peace for developers, then I misunderstood, I thought it was for people in the world, sorry.


Hahaha.
Didn’t type that.
I typed ”so that developers can plan the thing”
The thing, being World Peace and Equal Rights. 
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Quasar (Aug 2, 2018)

gregh said:


> cableguys everything bundle, CrusherX



Cableguys does look intriguing. I generally don't buy expensive plugins, but every once in a while I find affordable plugins that I think are great: Toneboosters is maybe the pauper's Fabfilter, and last year I discovered Klevgrand, Polyverse/Infected Mushroom and Audiority, all of whom make quality plugs with righteous CP. Cableguys may well be next to explore more fully.

I have every virtual instrument I need, but for holiday sales I would still like to get Embertone's Mountain Dulcimer, but not for anything close to $99. But if it were to go half price or something...


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 2, 2018)

On my wish list there is:

- Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
- Bohemian Violin
- Cinematic Studio Strings (not sure yet, already have SSS)
- Waiting for Jaeger (Audio Imperia) update later this year
- A woodwinds library, not sure yet which one
- Still waiting for a nordic based library (there is too much "east" libraries)

There is bunch of hardware I have to buy so, can't spend all of my money on libraries :D


----------



## celloboe (Aug 3, 2018)

For me its *CH Ensemble Strings*. I remain disappointed that, as an owner of all four solo string libraries, I only qualify for a €50 discount (the same as if I had bought only one solo library) from the full price of €399. Until there's some kind of offer I have no option but to get my "fix" every now and then from Try-Sound sessions (notwithstanding the latency/buffering issues and chirping)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 3, 2018)

Do you think Spitfire will put BDT on sale Black Friday or is it too recent?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 3, 2018)

celloboe said:


> For me its *CH Ensemble Strings*. I remain disappointed that, as an owner of all four solo string libraries, I only qualify for a €50 discount (the same as if I had bought only one solo library) from the full price of €399. Until there's some kind of offer I have no option but to get my "fix" every now and then from Try-Sound sessions (notwithstanding the latency/buffering issues and chirping)



with the recent 2 for 1 (CH Solo EX Complete) from BS, the $50 discount is a great deal.

may wait for another 2fer and pick up CH ES - perhaps labor day.


----------



## SoundChris (Aug 3, 2018)

Priority 1:
* Embertone - Upcoming solo Cello (hope they´ll have it done by then)
* Spitfire - Percussion Redux (priority for me)
* Audioease - Altiverb 7

Priority 2:
* OT - Symphonic Sphere
* Spitfire - Symphony Brass / Winds or OT Brass / Winds (I only would consider to go OT if there is a sale. If not I guess SF is the same quality - its just that it is wet which can be a problem)

Priority 3:
* NI Komplete Kontrol S88
* Blackmagic Multidock V2 or G-Technology G-Speed Shuttle or Akitio Thunder 2 Quad (just something to permanently solve my thunderbolt 2 SSD situation...)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 9, 2018)

i'm thinking Hollywood Orchestra Diamond when EW does their blowout this year.

checked out some Diamond Strings demos again - pretty nice and deep.

i think it was $499 on sale last new year for the Orch. Diamond.

Strings Diamond $199 on sale:


5 mic positions plus divisi spot mics
- 16 1st Violins (9/7 divisi mode)
- 14 2nd Violins (8/6 divisi mode)
- 10 Violas (6/4 divisi mode)
- 10 Cellos (6/4 divisi mode)
- 7 Basses (4/3 divisi mode)


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm running out of new things to buy! But I'm hoping for:-

Sonokinetic Largo and Noir, although they may be in the 12 days of Christmas promo instead
Sonoscore The Orchestra
Some Boom Library stuff
Universal Audio Lexicon 480L (a man can dream...)


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 10, 2018)

The Spitfire Everything Bundle going on sale would be a nice touch.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 10, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> The Spitfire Everything Bundle going on sale would be a nice touch.


What did Spitfire do for Black Friday last year? I read through the thread and it sounds like they did some discounts on bundles, and some raffle (tombola). Then the wish list thing on Xmas.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm thinking post-apocolyptic... as in this may very well be the last year for developers to beat the holiday rush... so I'm expecting virtually everything to be basement bargains... if not I'll just buy a couple more solar cells and get the old lady another 1,000 round of 30.06.


----------



## J-M (Aug 11, 2018)

Does anyone remember what the price was for the Freyja+Wotan bundle last year? There's a sale right now (until 15th if I remember correctly) and I was wondering whether I should wait or make my wallet cry now... 

EDIT: No sale apparently, was fooled by my upgrade prices...


----------



## gregh (Aug 11, 2018)

mainly I am waiting to sell a bunch of stuff I never use before the new bargains arrive


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 11, 2018)

gregh said:


> mainly I am waiting to sell a bunch of stuff I never use before the new bargains arrive



watcha got?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 11, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Does anyone remember what the price was for the Freyja+Wotan bundle last year? There's a sale right now (until 15th if I remember correctly) and I was wondering whether I should wait or make my wallet cry now...



darn it, you made me look at Cornucopia 2 again.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 20, 2018)

Tina Guo v2.

har.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Metropolis ark2 . Only.


----------



## LinusW (Aug 21, 2018)

Vienna Ensemble Pro
Focusrite Clarett 8PreX (need one for my home studio as well)
That’s about it.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 21, 2018)

depends on discounts 

oh and i probably only buy librarys and plugins which i can sell if i dont like them.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 21, 2018)

Personally I am hoping for a cheaper price on the Forzo/Novo bundle (say ~$600), or at the very least 50% off Novo.

Not going to buy it until then i don't think. I know Forzo will likely only go back to its intro price or slightly less on black friday as it is so new but fingers crossed for the best deal so far on Novo, or an epic bundle deal!


----------



## Bansaw (Aug 21, 2018)

*Storm Choir 3* , if its out by then and if the price is right.
Otherwise maybe *Oceania*.


----------



## SolarCell (Aug 21, 2018)

I would definitely go for Spitfire Symphony Orchestra


----------



## JEPA (Aug 21, 2018)

A CHOIR!!! A GOOD CHOIR!!


----------



## Tacet (Sep 13, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> CSS / CSSS
> Scoring Synths
> Maybe some OT libs other than the Arks (one can dream )


I'm also interested in CSSS.
Has it been on sale before for BF or any other time? What sort of discount?


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tacet said:


> I'm also interested in CSSS.
> Has it been on sale before for BF or any other time? What sort of discount?



As far as I know, Cinematic Studio only do sales for BF. CSS was about 25% off last November. 
So if everything goes well we should also expect to see CSSS on sale this November. Also I believe you have a loyalty discount if you already own CSS.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 13, 2018)

8Dio's Silk


----------



## constaneum (Sep 13, 2018)

Hans Zimmer percussion from SF for me ! =D


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 13, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> That Yoko Kanno library I asked for


I want this to get my Cowboy Bebop on.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 13, 2018)

Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin (but I have to check out Performance Samples new Solo Violin A first)


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2018)

Nothing really, the funds go to SSD upgrade and NI Komplete 12 this year. If room left, maybe winds/brass from cinesamples or spitfire around christmas (allthough I am hoping for a Spitfire composer cloud). Csss is on the list too, but they dont do black friday. Or maybe we get cinematic brass this fall...


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 14, 2018)

Definitively Metropolis Ark 2. 

8dio adagio Violas.
8dio studio Sopranos.
Sonuscore trinity drums.


----------



## muk (Sep 14, 2018)

First and foremost Light & Sound Chamber Strings expansion with more articulations, and Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings. Sadly both of them are, at the moment, products of my fantasy only. In the meantime I might buy Hollywood Strings, and maybe Spitfire Chamber Strings and Woodwinds if there is a deep discount. For brass I am eying Sample Modeling and the upcoming Cinematic Studio Brass.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 14, 2018)

Jaeger is on the list, along with a new 4k Monitor. It's going to be a tough choice.


----------



## noises on (Sep 14, 2018)

Montisquirrel said:


> Embertone's Joshua Bell Violin (but I have to check out Performance Samples new Solo Violin A first)


Recommend evaluating Harmonic Subtones Emotional violin, expected soon. Take a listen to some of the peripheral art's in this video featuring their cello. Emo Violin promises to be far more extensive.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 14, 2018)

I bought a second hand ROLI Seaboard Rise a while back, and I’m starting to get to grips with it. I’m hoping that some of the SWAM instruments go on sale. Some of those YouTube videos showing how expressive the Rise can be are very intriguing, but otherwise I have pretty much everything I need already.

Unless someone is having a sale on time - I could really use quote a bit of ‘more time’.......


----------



## JEPA (Sep 14, 2018)

when is black Friday?


----------



## Peter Williams (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm on a tight budget this year, but I'm looking forward to getting Sonokinetik's Sotto. I'm a contrarian: I like to take Espressivo and use it for fairly pretty (to me) music. So I would add some harmonic tension to Sotto phrases. These products are unbeatable for adding realism to my work with standard libraries.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 14, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Orchestral Tools, all day money. Trying to decide between Ark 2 and Berlin Woodwinds.


Ark2 will be on sale like last year but not BWW.
BWW is very expensive so i will buy BWW ExpB. Very emotional sounds .


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 14, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Ark2 will be on sale like last year but not BWW.
> BWW is very expensive so i will buy BWW ExpB. Very emotional sounds .



I've done the same, I so far have the 2 Inspires plus BWW ExpB to get additional possibilities for the WW.
Off topic, but I'm loving the flautandos in Inspire 2, and I'm kind of regretting not getting the String Expansions during the OT spring expansion sale this year... who knows maybe OT will throw their expansions in their BF sale this time ?


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 14, 2018)

After the anticlimactic expense of upgrading to _Ableton 10 Suite_ and buying _Spitfire Studio Strings_ in the same month, it'll take until Black Friday before I can afford anything again!

I really want:
_8DIO Century Strings _and _Suspended Non-Tonal Percussion
VSL Synchron Percussion 2
Spitfire LCO_


----------



## JEPA (Sep 15, 2018)

is it better to buy on Black Friday or in December?


----------



## onebitboy (Sep 15, 2018)

JEPA said:


> when is black Friday?


The day after Thanksgiving, November 23rd this year.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 15, 2018)

JEPA said:


> is it better to buy on Black Friday or in December?



Black friday usually has better discounts, but some developers skip black friday for a Christmas sale, so it depends on which instruments your looking to buy. I don’t think I’ve seen a developer do a christmas sale after a big black friday sale, so if what you want is on a decent sale for black friday, probably best to pick it up or plan on waiting a while. 

Been waiting for a decent sale on Strikeforce and the Orchestra. Let me know if anyone has either and never uses it (and why). Thanks!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 15, 2018)

JEPA said:


> is it better to buy on Black Friday or in December?


+1 on this question for Spitfire in particular.

I was looking over the past thread of Spitfire's sale for Black Friday and for a few weeks later around Christmas time 2017. It's a little confusing, but it looks like they had sales on bundles--someone mentioned around 25% off or in that range. Then in December they had the thing where they email offers to people with items on the wish list and things went for around 25%-40% off, each offer being different for each person. They also had a raffle giveaway, I think, called Tombola.


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 15, 2018)

Black Friday doesn't seem that special to me anymore.....In the beginning of this year I made a list of libraries I would like to buy this Black Friday, but there have been so many sales with huge discounts that I pretty much bought everything already. I don't think the discounts on Black Friday will differ. Also the amount of sales kind of diminish the worth of the libraries for me, that's why I'm very critical of prices for new libraries. Most of them seem to be way too high considering you get them on sales anyway. 

Library I'm still missing from my list: Laboratory Audio Strikeforce. But god knows if that library will be discounted.


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 15, 2018)

Audio Ollie Scoring Synths would be nice too


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 15, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> +1 on this question for Spitfire in particular.
> 
> I was looking over the past thread of Spitfire's sale for Black Friday and for a few weeks later around Christmas time 2017. It's a little confusing, but it looks like they had sales on bundles--someone mentioned around 25% off or in that range. Then in December they had the thing where they email offers to people with items on the wish list and things went for around 25%-40% off, each offer being different for each person. They also had a raffle giveaway, I think, called Tombola.



Spitfires best deals are usually the wishlist- 40-50% off. So keep track of what you have on yours on their site (if you don't have a log-in, register and get your wishlist sorted). The trick is they don't always give you everything on there, so general consensus in the past is to keep your most wanted 4 or 5 libraries (perhaps the most expensive) Since they sometimes limit it to 3 or 4 libraries. But they will pick off your list (some may get 50%off, some 40, some 30) so having too many might leave you with discounts on your least liked libraries and nothing on the bigger or most wanted ones. 4 is a safe bet.

Knowing Spitfire they may switch it again this year. They like keeping people on their toes. Get on the mailing list and they will start hinting about 2 or 3 weeks before.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 15, 2018)

Drundfunk said:


> Black Friday doesn't seem that special to me anymore.....In the beginning of this year I made a list of libraries I would like to buy this Black Friday, but there have been so many sales with huge discounts that I pretty much bought everything already. I don't think the discounts on Black Friday will differ. Also the amount of sales kind of diminish the worth of the libraries for me, that's why I'm very critical of prices for new libraries. Most of them seem to be way too high considering you get them on sales anyway.
> 
> Library I'm still missing from my list: Laboratory Audio Strikeforce. But god knows if that library will be discounted.



Strikeforce was introduced a year ago (almost to the day) and was on sale last black friday. Only $40 off but I thought back then Xmas 2018 would be the time to get it. Hoping for a decent discount this time around, or a VSTbuzz surprise.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 15, 2018)

Last year I made a big investment in Spitfire Audio. They had a couple of really terrific deals on.

The first thing I bought was their String Bundle, and I got Chamber Strings, Symphonic Strings, and Symphonic String Evolutions for £ 532.50 + VAT (£ 639).

I then upgraded this to the Symphonic Orchestra CS Edition for an additional £ 538.00+ VAT which gave me both the woodwinds and the Brass Symphonic libraries.

I don't know if you will see such a deep discount again - but who knows - you may well do so.

I ended up with the whole orchestra, and since then have bought very little as I'm pretty much kitted out now... (but I did get the expansions on sales earlier the month).

If this is what you love to do, it's worth sticking some money by for Black Friday, though I don't think I'll be joining in the fun this year... What I have now should keep me busy for years to come.


----------



## imgood808 (Sep 15, 2018)

Waves had a Labor Day sale and 8dio had a bunch of Anniversary sales (might still be some more coming). Also got Cubase Pro crossover pricing on Sweetwater, almost half off. Oddly they haven't yet asked for confirmation that I own another DAW. 

Keeping an eye on Omnisphere


----------



## kriskrause (Sep 15, 2018)

Heavyocity’s Forzo is probably going to be my big purchase on Black Friday. I knew I wasn’t going to use it before then, but I was really tempted to buy it on intro pricing anyway. 

Strezov’s Wotan, and maybe even a bundle of Wotan and Freya are likely pickups if there is a sale. 

Beyond that are a lot of potentials I could go for if there is a good enough deal.


----------



## imagegod (Sep 15, 2018)

Spitfire:
Chamber Strings.
Goodness, what a sound! Truly a dream come true:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/new/spitfire-chamber-strings-professional/

The full Symphony...at my fingertips!
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/collections/symphony-complete/

Berlin Orchestral Tools:
Inspire 2...because '1' honestly-and surprisingly-inspired me.
http://www.orchestraltools.com/berlin_series/libraries/berlin_orchestra_inspire_2.php

All three Arks. WW's...because the sound is beyond compare.

Cinematic Studio Strings/Solo strings, because...value.
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/solo-strings.html

And this Choir...because sometime when a developer says it's a 'game changer'...they actually mean it!
http://performancesamples.com/oceania/

And finally, this beautiful Martin guitar by Indiginus...I love guitar in orchestral works, and this would fit in to perfection:
http://indiginus.com/renegade_acoustic.html


----------



## Mystic (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm honestly not sure what at this point is going to be on my list with the rate things are progressing. I have a lot of the stuff I need already. I'm thinking right now just Metropolis Ark 4.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 18, 2018)

A good “sampling” of Thanksgiving leftovers...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 18, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Spitfires best deals are usually the wishlist- 40-50% off. So keep track of what you have on yours on their site (if you don't have a log-in, register and get your wishlist sorted). The trick is they don't always give you everything on there, so general consensus in the past is to keep your most wanted 4 or 5 libraries (perhaps the most expensive) Since they sometimes limit it to 3 or 4 libraries. But they will pick off your list (some may get 50%off, some 40, some 30) so having too many might leave you with discounts on your least liked libraries and nothing on the bigger or most wanted ones. 4 is a safe bet.
> 
> Knowing Spitfire they may switch it again this year. They like keeping people on their toes. Get on the mailing list and they will start hinting about 2 or 3 weeks before.



i may spring for 1 Spitfire offering (if offered)

it would be my first.


----------



## Rey (Sep 18, 2018)

I wish omnispheres has some kind of discount. Would definitely get it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 18, 2018)

Rey said:


> I wish omnispheres has some kind of discount. Would definitely get it.


Skip everything else and buy it. You can thank me later.


----------



## Rey (Sep 18, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Skip everything else and buy it. You can thank me later.



what if they have a discount black Friday? I think ill wait till November and see how. Thanks though


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 18, 2018)

I'd like a nice sale from Red Room Audio... Since I own quite a few orchestral libraries, I started with the "Melodic" volume, and I love it!... Now, I would like to get the original "Symphonic Sketchpad" at a good price to make it all fit together.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 18, 2018)

Rey said:


> what if they have a discount black Friday? I think ill wait till November and see how. Thanks though


Good luck. I don’t remember any sales at all on Omni, but one never knows.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 19, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Good luck. I don’t remember any sales at all on Omni, but one never knows.


Spectrasonics doesn't do sales. The best way to buy it is to sign up for MusiciansFriend and Guitar Center and buy it with their coupons as those do work on in. Guitar Center puts out a 25% discount coupon for in store I think once a year.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 19, 2018)

Ark 2 is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 19, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Ark 2 is looking more and more likely.



Man why would you do this to yourself???!!!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 19, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> Man why would you do this to yourself???!!!



Do what? Unless you mean the disappointment I experienced from Ark 1. Ark 2 would have been a better spend in the first place...I was unduly influenced by all the rave reviews both here and elsewhere (and not aware of how similar Iceni is).

This time I'm making sure there are things within Ark 2 I can't do with my other libraries.


----------



## BezO (Sep 19, 2018)

Mostly older stuff I held out on the last time they went on sale:

Chris Hein Solo Strings
Chris Hein Horns (didn't see these on sale)
Orange Tree CoreBass
MODO Bass
Keyscape & Trilian (if Spectrasonics ever has a sale)
Forzo (probably not, too expensive for my limited use, but great sounds)
Komplete 12CEU Upgrade (if I can sell what would be my duplicated libs)

I've been wanting a new/modern synth (I only have NI and Air Music Tech offerings), but I NEED to spend more time sound designing.

Really, before any of this, I need to think hard about my goals and what type of music I want to focus on... what I like vs staying at least somewhat current. Genres I'm into are getting more & more synthy and I've dedicated little time & no money to synthesis/synths.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 19, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Do what? Unless you mean the disappointment I experienced from Ark 1. Ark 2 would have been a better spend in the first place...I was unduly influenced by all the rave reviews both here and elsewhere (and not aware of how similar Iceni is).
> 
> This time I'm making sure there are things within Ark 2 I can't do with my other libraries.



I guess. It's a pretty niche library, though it does what it does quite beautifully. And hey it does pair up nicely with Ark 1, so there's that. I just can't imagine you being incredibly impressed with it after such disappointment with Ark 1.


----------



## Ninth Lion (Sep 19, 2018)

Probably:
Strezov Sampling Wotan/Freyja or
Spitfire Eric Whitacre Choir (will have to wait until it's released to decide between them)

Maybe:
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
ISW Super Audio Cart
Another 1TB+ SSD

Unlikely:
Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2 (won't be discounted this soon, and no space to fit it in my room for a few more months)


----------



## CT (Sep 19, 2018)

Spitfire Studio Brass and Woodwinds

Spitfire choir

Maybe the upgrade to Spitfire Studio Strings Professional


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 19, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> I guess. It's a pretty niche library, though it does what it does quite beautifully. And hey it does pair up nicely with Ark 1, so there's that. I just can't imagine you being incredibly impressed with it after such disappointment with Ark 1.



Hmmm...my wallet is thanking you.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 19, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hmmm...my wallet is thanking you.



I mean hey - if you like what you've heard of it (the demos on the website, the Gleckman video detailing it, etc) you'll probably like using it. It's not a real secretive library. I actually find it moderately flexible within what it was meant to do (quiet, dark, suspenseful, mysterious). But I think the demos are very representative of what you can expect from the library.

But yeah if you listen and don't think "I NEED THAT SOUND" well... don't buy it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 19, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> I mean hey - if you like what you've heard of it (the demos on the website, the Gleckman video detailing it, etc) you'll probably like using it. It's not a real secretive library. I actually find it moderately flexible within what it was meant to do (quiet, dark, suspenseful, mysterious). But I think the demos are very representative of what you can expect from the library.
> 
> But yeah if you listen and don't think "I NEED THAT SOUND" well... don't buy it.



You're actually taking me further from purchase. I'm not sure I need quiet, dark, suspenseful, mysterious when I have my Bernard Herrmann Orchestral Toolkit (and yee HAW that library is KILLER for that, and not just in an old school way...though let's face it, do any of us really dislike that old school sound? Hard to beat Psycho, On Dangerous Ground, and Vertigo imo).

Too bad Berlin Woodwinds isn't going on sale.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 19, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> You're actually taking me further from purchase. I'm not sure I need quiet, dark, suspenseful, mysterious when I have my Bernard Herrmann Orchestral Toolkit (and yee HAW that library is KILLER for that, and not just in an old school way...though let's face it, do any of us really dislike that old school sound? Hard to beat Psycho, On Dangerous Ground, and Vertigo imo).
> 
> Too bad Berlin Woodwinds isn't going on sale.



Also, from what I remember from the release of MA1 is it is a bit noisey. To be expected from a quiet library (I remember the same comments on Tundra, but not on Albion 2, interesting), but I would think developers would go to an extreme when recording quiet libraries (extra quiet signal chain, closer mic’ing, extra quiet stage). Once you layer it up the noise levels can become an issue (Although I don’t own MA2 personally, it’s happened for me with others). Perhaps one day someone will work that out. 

I agree BHOT is great, use it all the time. Perhaps more writing and less purchasing is in order (for me as well).


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm really hoping that Spitfire Studio Brass will be out by then and I can pick up Studio Brass and Studio Strings. Considering building a new template around it. 

Might also, have to spiring for Berlin Brass already.


----------



## Guffy (Sep 19, 2018)

All kinds of performance samples. All kinds.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 19, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Also, from what I remember from the release of MA1 is it is a bit noisey. To be expected from a quiet library (I remember the same comments on Tundra, but not on Albion 2, interesting), but I would think developers would go to an extreme when recording quiet libraries (extra quiet signal chain, closer mic’ing, extra quiet stage). Once you layer it up the noise levels can become an issue (Although I don’t own MA2 personally, it’s happened for me with others). Perhaps one day someone will work that out.
> 
> I agree BHOT is great, use it all the time. Perhaps more writing and less purchasing is in order (for me as well).



The noise level is perfectly fine if the samples are used in context. The problems with noise are because whoever did the scripting added a stereo effect inside kontakt that boosts anywhere from 5-11 db. No doubt this was meant to bring it up to commercial levels. But I just bypass or adjust the gain put it so at mp the sounds are reasonable to Ark 1, which I can get a reasonable mf out of. Then it's just like any other noise level in any library.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 20, 2018)

just started digging into Melodyne.

Not sure if Celemony has sales.

Trying to figure out from the 30 day trial if i can get what i need with Melodyne 4 Assistant,

or if i need the Editor version.

Cool program.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 22, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> I guess. It's a pretty niche library, though it does what it does quite beautifully. And hey it does pair up nicely with Ark 1, so there's that. I just can't imagine you being incredibly impressed with it after such disappointment with Ark 1.



One of the selling points for me re: Ark 2 is the addition of bass clarinets, bass and alto flutes, contra clarinets, organ, and harps. All of those I need good ensemble patches of...I don't have any currently besides the woodwind whole-group ensembles in the Albions. And I really, really like the sound of those instruments.

I mean, I probably could wait and just grab Berlin Woodwinds, however without a sale the chances are slim. Besides, I want that Bernard Herrmann's Beneath the Twelve Mile Reef sound for harps, and I hear that in the demos.

So, I'm back on board with Ark 2. Somebody, talk me outta this lol! I'm kidding, my wallet isn't.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just started digging into Melodyne.
> 
> Not sure if Celemony has sales.
> 
> ...



I doubt you'll ever regret that purchase, at least Melodyne full.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh, I almost forgot...Ark 2 has WAGNER TUBAS!    

Total no-brainer (though I can't imagine why  )


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot...Ark 2 has WAGNER TUBAS!
> 
> Total no-brainer (though I can't imagine why  )


And all the other arts : tremolo piano, tremolo harps, children choir , perc fx, strings swells .....all the basso profondo stuff...... +1 for me.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> just started digging into Melodyne.
> 
> Not sure if Celemony has sales.
> 
> ...



Does Celemony have sales? Does East West have sales? Ok, Celemony may not be that regular , but at least twice a year they seem to have a half priced sale or a deep upgrade sale. Almost upgraded from assistant to studio at the last one a couple of months ago (it went on for like a month or more- check JRR shop, it may still be going  ) before realizing I never use it on multitrack material or a mix (mostly vocalists and single tracks or samples out of pitch) but creating the harmonics for something from scratch seems cool too. I would wait for black friday if you can, they may have another one before then.  Christmas at the latest.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> And all the other arts : tremolo piano, tremolo harps, children choir , perc fx, strings swells .....all the basso profondo stuff...... +1 for me.



It's a library that seems guaranteed to inspire the heck out of me (last library that did that was BHCT, and it brought forth two symphonies from me). So I think I'm just going to buy it and at least be happy for the complement to Ark 1. 

Haven't started investigating 3 yet.


----------



## gussunkri (Sep 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's a library that seems guaranteed to inspire the heck out of me (last library that did that was BHCT, and it brought forth two symphonies from me). So I think I'm just going to buy it and at least be happy for the complement to Ark 1.
> 
> Haven't started investigating 3 yet.


Where can one listen to those symphonies?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 22, 2018)

gussunkri said:


> Where can one listen to those symphonies?



Nowhere, because like all my music it kinda sucks. Sorry.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 22, 2018)

Ventus bundle from ISW

maybe an OT or Spitfire lib if I'm feeling rich lol


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 22, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Does Celemony have sales? Does East West have sales? Ok, Celemony may not be that regular , but at least twice a year they seem to have a half priced sale or a deep upgrade sale. Almost upgraded from assistant to studio at the last one a couple of months ago (it went on for like a month or more- check JRR shop, it may still be going  ) before realizing I never use it on multitrack material or a mix (mostly vocalists and single tracks or samples out of pitch) but creating the harmonics for something from scratch seems cool too. I would wait for black friday if you can, they may have another one before then.  Christmas at the latest.



checking out the 30 Day Trial.

i think the EDITOR version may be all i "need".

still $399 - no rush.

eye's open.


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 22, 2018)

BezO said:


> Mostly older stuff I held out on the last time they went on sale:
> 
> Chris Hein Solo Strings
> Chris Hein Horns (didn't see these on sale)
> ...



Not sure if you're aware, but MODO bass currently has a massive sale and I think they're unlikely to go lower than that for BF. I just picked it up myself recently.


----------



## RandomComposer (Sep 22, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Embertone piano is likely to see a BF sale?
I will definitely be buying it at some point and will buy it right now if it’s not going to see a sale later this year.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 22, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Does anyone know if the Embertone piano is likely to see a BF sale?
> I will definitely be buying it at some point and will buy it right now if it’s not going to see a sale later this year.



They did a 50% off sale last black friday. That or christmas should be a good bet. 
https://vi-control.net/community/th...y-everything-is-on-sale-40-50-off-most.66701/


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> checking out the 30 Day Trial.
> 
> i think the EDITOR version may be all i "need".
> 
> ...



Good idea. My first version (elements?) was under $100 (I think it was on sale for $99 and I picked it up through JRR Shop or Audio Deluxe for another 15%off, so $85?) then at another sale got the upgrade to assistant for about the same (again through JRR or AD). So you can start simple and work your way up, sometimes saving money if you wait for the sales. I think the upgrade to studio or editor at the last sale was not very much, but I really didn’t think I needed it. Assistant has always worked well for single tracks, changing pitch (and pitch correction), timing, or vibrato (even creating some) pretty well. The demo should tell you all you need to know. But I find it easy to use once you watch the intro video and get use to how it works. Pretty great tool.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 22, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Good idea. My first version (elements?) was under $100 (I think it was on sale for $99 and I picked it up through JRR Shop or Audio Deluxe for another 15%off, so $85?) then at another sale got the upgrade to assistant for about the same (again through JRR or AD). So you can start simple and work your way up, sometimes saving money if you wait for the sales. I think the upgrade to studio or editor at the last sale was not very much, but I really didn’t think I needed it. Assistant has always worked well for single tracks, changing pitch (and pitch correction), timing, or vibrato (even creating some) pretty well. The demo should tell you all you need to know. But I find it easy to use once you watch the intro video and get use to how it works. Pretty great tool.



i like the Tempo Map feature in Melodyne.

import audio, edit in Melodyne, create Tempo Map, and drag it to the track in Studio One.

very slick. trying to figure out which version will do this at minimal cost.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 23, 2018)

The essentials version is on sale for $49 at Audiodeluxe today.......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 23, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> The essentials version is on sale for $49 at Audiodeluxe today.......



Essentials comes with Studio One Pro - which is what got me started with all this.


----------



## BezO (Sep 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Not sure if you're aware, but MODO bass currently has a massive sale and I think they're unlikely to go lower than that for BF. I just picked it up myself recently.


I was not aware. Thank you!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 5, 2018)

Closing in.

List ever changing.

Currently,

Ark 2

OT Exp A & B

One more 2tb m.2 stick


----------



## EBicks (Oct 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Closing in.
> 
> List ever changing.
> 
> ...



Yep, I'm hoping for ISW Ethnic Winds (definitely Ocarinas), SI Elysium Harp, and a decent solo strings library. Fingers crossed we see some awesome deals


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 5, 2018)

EBicks said:


> Yep, I'm hoping for ISW Ethnic Winds (definitely Ocarinas), SI Elysium Harp, and a decent solo strings library. Fingers crossed we see some awesome deals



Which current Solo Strings have left you wanting better?


----------



## Olivier1024 (Oct 5, 2018)

Arturia V Collection 6 under 200$


----------



## StillLife (Oct 5, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Nowhere, because like all my music it kinda sucks. Sorry.


Shouldn't the listener be the judge of that?


----------



## EBicks (Oct 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Which current Solo Strings have left you wanting better?



I don't have a solo string library at the moment. Currently rocking EWSO, Adagietto, and Agitato Sordinos. So I definitely would like a solo string library to complement that. Do you have any favs?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 5, 2018)

EBicks said:


> I don't have a solo string library at the moment. Currently rocking EWSO, Adagietto, and Agitato Sordinos. So I definitely would like a solo string library to complement that. Do you have any favs?



VSL Solo Strings, Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete, Tina Guo Cello, and Joshua Bell.

Very happy with this.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 5, 2018)

Jaeger could lure me into temptation. But on the other hand, I need new hook and choppa. Besides Audio Imperia dont accept limbs as payment.. or do they?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 5, 2018)

Pudge said:


> Jaeger could lure me into temptation. But on the other hand, I need new hook and choppa. Besides Audio Imperia dont accept limbs as payment.. or do they?



forgot about Jaeger.

haven't listened to the demos in a while.

very nice.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 5, 2018)

Ark 2. I hope that it goes back on sale if/when they release Ark 4 at Christmas because it's one of the most expensive libraries out there. Curious why they would charge more for this one?

Ark 1 - $632.81 USD
Ark 3 - $632.81 USD
Ark 2 - $690.44 USD


----------



## JEPA (Oct 6, 2018)

how much does Spectrasonics Omnisphere drops off at Black Friday?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking at Chris Hein Ensemble Strings again.

The Best Service 2fer with his Solo Strings Complete was great AND got me enough BestCoin credit to nab VSL SO for a steal.

Hoping for a BS redux.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2018)

JEPA said:


> how much does Spectrasonics Omnisphere drops off at Black Friday?


It doesn't. Best place to get it is JRRShop.com with coupon code Fourm


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 6, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Looking at Chris Hein Ensemble Strings again.
> 
> The Best Service 2fer with his Solo Strings Complete was great AND got me enough BestCoin credit to nab VSL SO for a steal.
> 
> Hoping for a BS redux.



and Brainworx bx_bassdude

great Bassman model. 

i've seen it for $49 - possibly intro.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 6, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if Vienna usually puts VE Pro on sale for Black Friday?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 6, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can anyone tell me if Vienna usually puts VE Pro on sale for Black Friday?



i've never seen it on sale.

but the Epic Orchestra that comes with it is pretty nice.


----------



## lumcas (Oct 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i've never seen it on sale.
> 
> but the Epic Orchestra that comes with it is pretty nice.



I bought VE Pro on sale years ago and since then it's been on sale often. But I don't know if this will be the case on BF this year. Time will tell.


----------



## JEPA (Oct 7, 2018)

Mystic said:


> It doesn't. Best place to get it is JRRShop.com with coupon code Fourm


thanks for the hint!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i've never seen it on sale.
> 
> but the Epic Orchestra that comes with it is pretty nice.



This reminded me of VSL SE Vol.3

Appassionata strings

Staccato, détaché, sustained, sforzato
Legato, portamento (except basses)
Tremolo, pizzicato
Appassionata strings con sordino

Staccato, détaché, sustained, sforzato
Legato, portamento (except basses)
Tremolo, pizzicato
Solo strings con sordino

Staccato, détaché, sustained, sforzato
Legato, portamento
Tremolo, pizzicato
Chamber strings con sordino

Staccato, détaché, sustained, sforzato
Legato, portamento
Tremolo, pizzicato
Harp 2

Single notes, normal and harmonics


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 7, 2018)

JEPA said:


> thanks for the hint!


Actually the code is FORUM. That takes it down to $426 today. I don't think you will find a better price for Omnisphere in the US, even on Black Friday. It is $429 once it's in your cart at AudioDeluxe, with no code required, assuming you have an account there.

The only time I have ever seen Omnisphere marked down without a code was during Black Friday 2016 when Guitar Center discounted it. But I don't think it was this low a price.

I bought it for 15% off at Musician's Friend, when there was a deal with double points, so that took an extra 16% off the price. But nowadays, Musician's Friend always seems to exclude Spectrasonics products from their store-wide sales. You do get the points, though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 7, 2018)

Omnisphere any good?


----------



## JEPA (Oct 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Omnisphere any good?


i have worked with Omnisphere once by a production and i can say it is brutal. That's the reason i am willing to buy it. With the new update you are allowed to simulate more vintage synths 1:1


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 7, 2018)

JEPA said:


> i have worked with Omnisphere once by a production and i can say it is brutal. That's the reason i am willing to buy it. With the new update you are allowed to simulate more vintage synths 1:1



Nice

I am brimming with synths and they aren't my main instruments


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 7, 2018)

possible repeat?

i may have to bite, i didn't think it would have such staying power.

ad from 2017,


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 7, 2018)

The energy and desire to create some instruments also the samples! ;P


----------



## JC_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> possible repeat?
> 
> i may have to bite, i didn't think it would have such staying power.
> 
> ad from 2017,



I'm hoping for a good sized discount this year on CSS since it is getting older. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 8, 2018)

Performance Samples isn't doing Black Friday sales in 2018. But they're doing a series of one-off flash sales starting with Con Moto Cellos today.

From their mass email:





Adjust your Black Friday game theory accordingly.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 8, 2018)

waiting for Black Friday just increased my hardware cost 10%.

October deadline for Washington out-of-state retail sales tax requirement.


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 8, 2018)

Two things:

1. A discount I can apply to purchase the Roland Integra 7 module for less than the $1500 or so it sells for currently.

2. Discount on the Komplete Ultimate 11 to Ultimate 12 collectors edition. I figure that's a real long shot though.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm _hoping _that Best Service include upgrades in their 2for1 this year. I have several of Tari's libraries that need updating, but I'm not going to pay the full upgrade price for each of them.

Also Impact Soundworks - Straight Ahead Jazz Horns*, *if it goes on sale for a good price.

And I'm tossing up whether to buy a Surface Pro 6 or to wait and see what they offer next year instead.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 19, 2018)

Ben H said:


> And I'm tossing up whether to buy a Surface Pro 6 or to wait and see what they offer next year instead.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 21, 2018)

Since my earlier post in this thread, I’ve added one item to my Black Friday wishlist: if a sale comes along on Brainworx bx_console N (their Neve channel strip), I think it is virtually certain I’ll take advantage of it. I believe Plugin Alliance have done a couple of good sale prices on this plugin already this year (like 66% off, even?), and I’m just hoping they find it in their hearts to do so once more before year’s end. I can’t justify the $300 list price when I already have Neutron 2, but there are some features on that channel strip that I believe I can justify $100 or so for.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 21, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> Since my earlier post in this thread, I’ve added one item to my Black Friday wishlist: if a sale comes along on Brainworx bx_console N (their Neve channel strip), I think it is virtually certain I’ll take advantage of it. I believe Plugin Alliance have done a couple of good sale prices on this plugin already this year (like 66% off, even?), and I’m just hoping they find it in their hearts to do so once more before year’s end. I can’t justify the $300 list price when I already have Neutron 2, but there are some features on that channel strip that I believe I can justify $100 or so for.



Brainworx does incredible work.

I like their Rockrack guitar amp sim.

And their bx_bassdude has become my bass amp sim of choice.


----------



## JEPA (Oct 21, 2018)

will Softube's Weiss DS1-MK3 Bundle be on sale at BF?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 21, 2018)

I would absolutely love it if Orchestral Tools did some kind of promo on their Berlin Strings library, like they did with Woodwinds just before they launched the updated Revive Woodwinds library.

I would love to get my teeth into their Berlin Strings library, but I just can't justify the cost as it stands.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 21, 2018)

Strikeforce cinematic percussion at 250 USD!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 21, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I would absolutely love it if Orchestral Tools did some kind of promo on their Berlin Strings library, like they did with Woodwinds just before they launched the updated Revive Woodwinds library.
> 
> I would love to get my teeth into their Berlin Strings library, but I just can't justify the cost as it stands.


+1000 !!!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 21, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Strikeforce cinematic percussion at 250 USD!


Evenant group on FB is arranging a Group buy for $249. You can see the details if you join the group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/evenantmusic/


----------



## axb312 (Oct 21, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Evenant group on FB is arranging a Group buy for $249. You can see the details if you join the group.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/evenantmusic/


Mucho Gracias!


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 21, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Evenant group on FB is arranging a Group buy for $249. You can see the details if you join the group.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/evenantmusic/


Nice! Thank you!


----------



## DaddyO (Oct 22, 2018)

I doubt we will see it on sale soon, but because I use both Cubase and Dorico I am hoping for a discount on Iconica Sections and Players. It hasn't received rave reviews, but it's VST3 integration makes it especially attractive AT THE RIGHT PRICE. I know it just went off introductory special, but I didn't have the bones at that time. Frankly, it seems a bit overpriced, though it does offer a complete orchestral range of instruments and a good offering of articulations.


----------



## Ed S (Oct 24, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Black friday usually has better discounts, but some developers skip black friday for a Christmas sale, so it depends on which instruments your looking to buy. I don’t think I’ve seen a developer do a christmas sale after a big black friday sale, so if what you want is on a decent sale for black friday, probably best to pick it up or plan on waiting a while.
> 
> Been waiting for a decent sale on Strikeforce and the Orchestra. Let me know if anyone has either and never uses it (and why). Thanks!



Hi X-Bassist,

I'm just a newbie here and came upon your request about The Orchestra.
I bought The Orchestra 2 months ago so I can give you a short summary of the pro's and cons I encountered sofar.

First thing I have to say is that, It Is Loud! When you compose epic music this library still has to be tamed and the volumes reduced. For these compositions it can be a great help to reach impressive atmosphere. This also means The Orchestra isn't a library to create gentle passages.

Secondly, it is mainly a sample-library. It is possible to use the build in ensembles but they are not made to be played as single instruments. Also, when you compose rhythmic pieces (and use quantize) some samples still need to be adjusted manually to match the speed.

Some samples appeared to have side-noise. For example, I heard a guy speak in the background. I send the sample to Sonuscore and they promised to fix it in the next update.

Conclusion: I was looking for an orchestral library (my first investment) and was impressed when I saw demo's on Youtube. Currently I use it to fill in some parts of compositions that need some extra power.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 4, 2018)

Hoping for a deal on the s88 mk2 and maybe the ventus winds. Other than that I'll restrain lol


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 4, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Hoping for a deal on the s88 mk2 and maybe the ventus winds. Other than that *I'll restrain* lol



That's my wishlist - restraint.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 4, 2018)

1. Hoping for a deal on Avid Pro Tools 2018 Perpetual Licensehttps://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/software/avid-pro-tools-2018-perpetual-license (.)
Managed to survive without it for over 20 years but apparently unavoidable in our industry.
2. If they are any No Brainer deals on Samsung 2TB SSD's.
3. Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and or Chamber Strings libraries can also possibly tempt me at the right price.
4. Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir at the right price.

I hope I can stay strong for everything else 
rsp


----------



## Circe (Nov 4, 2018)

Just two..
Audioimperia Jaeger.. and Sonokinetic Noir.

:emoji_fox:


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Performance Samples isn't doing Black Friday sales in 2018. But they're doing a series of one-off flash sales starting with Con Moto Cellos today.
> 
> From their mass email:
> 
> ...



i bought Fluid Shorts for $39 a few weeks ago.

REALLY like this one!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> waiting for Black Friday just increased my hardware cost 10%.
> 
> October deadline for Washington out-of-state retail sales tax requirement.



thanks to the Bay d'E i was able to get a smokin' deal on some unopened hardware.

wallet intact.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Evenant group on FB is arranging a Group buy for $249. You can see the details if you join the group.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/evenantmusic/




i just sent a FB request to join.

i've been interested in Evenant for a while.

what will the Group Buy include?


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i just sent a FB request to join.
> 
> i've been interested in Evenant for a while.
> 
> what will the Group Buy include?


It was for Strikeforce, but I think you're at least a week late.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm also going to add a RME Babyface Pro to my list.

Does anyone know if they go on sale anywhere? Or a place to get a new one for a good deal?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

Ben H said:


> I'm also going to add a RME Babyface Pro to my list.
> 
> Does anyone know if they go on sale anywhere? Or a place to get a new one for a good deal?




what are you using now?

interested in the low latency of the RME.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what are you using now?
> 
> interested in the low latency of the RME.



I just retired my old M-Audio Audiophile 2496. :(

It was still running perfectly fine in Windows 10, but my old motherboard died, which meant I had to change CPU (cos they don't make compatible motherboards anymore)... which meant I needed to change RAM etc.. so I just bit the bullet and bought a new PC.

I'm thinking that if I go with the Babyface Pro (which everyone raves about), it plugs in easily via USB and if I ever get around to gigging with a laptop, I can just unplug it and take it with me quite easily, sharing it between the 2 devices.


----------



## gregh (Nov 4, 2018)

now I am looking at Eareverb, BlueCat Late replies, Decimort2 and Dent2


----------



## desert (Nov 4, 2018)

I know this never goes on sale but someone please ping when Omnisphere2 upgrade goes on sale


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 4, 2018)

Ben H said:


> I just retired my old M-Audio Audiophile 2496. :(
> 
> It was still running perfectly fine in Windows 10, but my old motherboard died, which meant I had to change CPU (cos they don't make compatible motherboards anymore)... which meant I needed to change RAM etc.. so I just bit the bullet and bought a new PC.
> 
> I'm thinking that if I go with the Babyface Pro (which everyone raves about), it plugs in easily via USB and if I ever get around to gigging with a laptop, I can just unplug it and take it with me quite easily, sharing it between the 2 devices.



Still using my APs. RMEs never go on sale. The best deal is when the vendors have special financing like no interest for 4 years.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 4, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Still using my APs.



It _was_/_still is _a great card.



kitekrazy said:


> RMEs never go on sale. The best deal is when the vendors have special financing like no interest for 4 years.



Even the vendors don't do sales then?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

gregh said:


> now I am looking at Eareverb, BlueCat Late replies, Decimort2 and Dent2



Late Replies is crazy good.

I like the Destructor too.


----------



## gregh (Nov 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Late Replies is crazy good.
> 
> I like the Destructor too.



yeah I think Late Replies will let me sell a couple of other delays. Already have NI Guitar Rig so not looking for another amp system (even if better)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2018)

gregh said:


> yeah I think Late Replies will let me sell a couple of other delays. Already have NI Guitar Rig so not looking for another amp system (even if better)



yes, Late Replies certainly satisfied my delay needs. and then some.

the way you can add plugins to each repeat is nutz.

I use Destructor for more than amp stuff - it's a fantastic saturation/distortion plugin too, even without the amp/cab curves.

I use Amplitube, Brainworx, and S-Gear for my guitar/bass chains.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 5, 2018)

desert said:


> I know this never goes on sale but someone please ping when Omnisphere2 upgrade goes on sale



I can't ever see this going on sale. That said, your best bet is to look for retailer-wide discounts - some do offer 10 or 20% off across the whole store occasionally.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 5, 2018)

My wish list items for 2018 have already been fulfilled, even though it is only a few days into the month: two Brainworx bx_console channel strip plugins (G and N) are now in my possession. The G went on sale at the start of the month, and today the N went on sale (in fact any Plugin Alliance channel strip is currently $99 to purchasers of any of the other bx_console plugins, a category which has included me for all of three days now).

So then ... that was what I wanted, and as a result this will be it for me when it comes to studio expenditures during this holiday season. (Hehe ... famous last words?)


----------



## SBK (Nov 5, 2018)

Kush Novatron, Softube American Class A, and then I can stop buying any other compressor! (Yeah right  )


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2018)

Update:

EW Hollywood Strings Diamond

EW Hollywood Brass Diamond


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 6, 2018)

it's all about strings for me this season.

great comparison of 4 top contenders here:



missing some obvious ones, but hey.

i think Berlin wins, but for value, Hollywood Strings nails it.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 7, 2018)

i am waiting if Softube put Weiss DS1-MK3 on discount...!! please please!!


----------



## redlester (Nov 7, 2018)

Am waiting for UAD Satellite's to go on sale, so I can get an Octo, as my Apollo 8 is only the Duo version.


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 7, 2018)

I have plenty of libraries and hardware on my wish list but can I expect a discount on Dorico?


----------



## kavinsky (Nov 7, 2018)

oeksound soothe.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 7, 2018)

A Roli 88


----------



## tim727 (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm a little surprised/disappointed that we haven't yet seen anything juicy announced for this holiday season, such as MA4, CSB, Storm Choir III etc.


----------



## Leo (Nov 7, 2018)

new Strezov for sure...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Update:
> 
> EW Hollywood Strings Diamond
> 
> EW Hollywood Brass Diamond



went for the Full Orch Diamond - stellar!

it's like i just had sampling beano - GAS cured...

for now.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> went for the Full Orch Diamond - stellar!
> 
> it's like i just had sampling beano - GAS cured...
> 
> for now.



Congrats! All those artics can be overwhelming but there are true gems in there!

This might be helpful if you haven’t seen it:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/articulation-chart-for-hollywood-orchestra.60043/


----------



## davidgary73 (Nov 7, 2018)

65" Samsung UHD HDR TV and tons of Acqua plugins


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

Leo said:


> new Strezov for sure...



holding my horses for these Strezov Afflatus Strings.... but will decide if Souftube make Weiss Mk3 available...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 9, 2018)

down to ARK 2 and VSL SE 3



JEPA said:


> holding my horses for these Strezov Afflatus Strings.... but will decide if Souftube make Weiss Mk3 available...



you really want that Weiss MK3, eh?

$549? wow.



George Here.


----------



## mcpepe (Nov 10, 2018)

I was thinking in the Strezov Aflattus for my first string library, but now that I know the high price I am waiting for a Cinematic Studio Strings 2 offer. I cannot spend more than 300€-350€.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 10, 2018)

Last year the iZotope 08N2 Bundle was available to me for $200 because I own Iris2. I don't think if that was a Black Friday or if it was Christmas. I wasn't ready then, but if that deal comes back this year, I'll buy it.

Also interested in what deal is offered for the Soundtoys bundle.

Like everybody, I'm waiting patiently for Cinematic Studio Brass. If it doesn't come out this year, I'll just keep waiting.  Money is set aside.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 10, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Last year the iZotope 08N2 Bundle was available to me for $200 because I own Iris2. I don't think if that was a Black Friday or if it was Christmas. I wasn't ready then, but if that deal comes back this year, I'll buy it.
> 
> Also interested in what deal is offered for the Soundtoys bundle.
> 
> Like everybody, I'm waiting patiently for Cinematic Studio Brass. If it doesn't come out this year, I'll just keep waiting.  Money is set aside.



I am waiting for that same O8N2 Advanced deal, and also keeping an eye on Fabfilter sales.


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> also keeping an eye on Fabfilter sales


They did a good discount last year - can't remember how much but enough for me to get the whole package


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Like everybody, I'm waiting patiently for Cinematic Studio Brass. If it doesn't come out this year, I'll just keep waiting.  Money is set aside.


+1


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2018)

mcpepe said:


> I am waiting for a Cinematic Studio Strings 2 offer


I grabbed CS2 last year - there was a good discount but it wasn't easy to find on the website for some reason (might have been my browser etc). I still don't have CSS but will likely pick that up when CSB comes out


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 10, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I am waiting for that same O8N2 Advanced deal, and also keeping an eye on Fabfilter sales.


Well, I could sell this O8N2 bundle to one of you if you’re interested. Pm me if you want.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 10, 2018)

I just bought CSS and CSS Solos, Forzo and Novo, Time Macro and the Arturia V collection so I have enough stuff (on top of all the other stuff I already had) to keep me occupied for a long time.

But...

I'm looking at buying a Yamaha MODX synth because I need more stuff in my studio that requires multiple cables hanging out of it. 

I'm also looking to buy Chicken Systems Translator and maybe Swing 2.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 10, 2018)

Ryan99 said:


> Well, I could sell this O8N2 bundle to one of you if you’re interested. Pm me if you want.


Thanks, but my thinking is that $200 deal on 08N2 (from iZotope direct) may be even lower at AudioDeluxe, JRRShop, etc., because that's the way it was a few months ago when it was available for $249. So I'm going to wait and see if they offer it.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone knows what Heavyocity and Keepforest tends to do on Black Friday? Sale or not and how steep?


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 11, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Anyone knows what Heavyocity and Keepforest tends to do on Black Friday? Sale or not and how steep?


Heavyocity will most likely have 50% off apart from the newest products.
Keep forest will probably have more than 50% off.


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 11, 2018)

Some general questions:
Will there be some "crazy" deals on Black Friday itself, or are all deals roughly around the weekend? 
Is Cyber Monday a thing with VST's?
I've never paid attention to Black Friday before (no money), so i don't know how things usually go.


----------



## gregh (Nov 11, 2018)

thomann have a sale on what I was looking for anyway so I bought Blue Cats Late Replies delay and the multiband fx host MB-7. Cannot believe how amazing they are


----------



## ionian (Nov 11, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> Equal rights and World Peace.



Considering I'm left handed, I'm for equal lefts instead. The planet conforms to right handed people too much already so forget them. 

As far as world peace...meh...anything with "world" in the title already sounds way too 90s for me.


----------



## ionian (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of BFD expansion libraries. They had a 50% off sale last black friday and I ended up spending like $300 on libraries. There's still a bunch I want so I'm hoping they bring the sale back so I can stock up on a few more expansions.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 11, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Anyone knows what Heavyocity and Keepforest tends to do on Black Friday? Sale or not and how steep?


I think Novo Strings was 50% off last year. I'll buy it for sure if it goes on sale again.


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 12, 2018)

ionian said:


> Considering I'm left handed, I'm for equal lefts instead. The planet conforms to right handed people too much already so forget them.
> 
> As far as world peace...meh...anything with "world" in the title already sounds way too 90s for me.


That’s the spirit 
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 12, 2018)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
A nice acoustic/classic guitar plugin (suggestions welcomed btw)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 12, 2018)

After buying both Ark 1 and 2 this year, I'm full up. Really.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 12, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> After buying both Ark 1 and 2 this year, I'm full up. Really.


I've never had an OT product, because they're very expensive and (other than intro, which is still expensive) they never seem to have sales. 

Their new Big Band Horns is no exception, but reading about them has gotten me interested in Impact Soundworks' Straight Ahead Jazz Horns, which looks and sounds quite good and is already much more affordable, even without a sale. If ISW has a cool discount on that, it will get my attention, as this is one genre-specific area I do not yet have covered.


----------



## hdsmile (Nov 12, 2018)

Bohemian Violin 
BREEZE 2


----------



## whiskers (Nov 12, 2018)

seeing as my MPK88 kicked the bucket, looks like a new controller. Wasn't a fan of the MPK88, but was hoping to at least sell it in one piece. Win some, lose some, I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 12, 2018)

whiskers said:


> seeing as my MPK88 kicked the bucket, looks like a new controller. Wasn't a fan of the MPK88, but was hoping to at least sell it in one piece. Win some, lose some, I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



what are you looking at?

i'm pretty happy with my SL88 Studio - don't use the joysticks, but i have an AKAI MPD-232 that kills.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 12, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what are you looking at?
> 
> i'm pretty happy with my SL88 Studio - don't use the joysticks, but i have an AKAI MPD-232 that kills.


S88 MK2 is on the shortlist. Haven't got a chance to check it out in person. Really any 88 key weighted I would consider


----------



## whiskers (Nov 13, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what are you looking at?
> 
> i'm pretty happy with my SL88 Studio - don't use the joysticks, but i have an AKAI MPD-232 that kills.



You've got me debating between the SL88 Grand/Studio and the S88 MK2. The SL88's seem to be some 400$ cheaper, but I feel the Komplete integration would be nice. The lighting guides would be nice to see key ranges/keyswitches, but I've read you have to do all that within non-Kontakt software, which sounds like an utter pian.

I guess we'll see. Anyone tried both the S88 and the SL88?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2018)

whiskers said:


> You've got me debating between the SL88 Grand/Studio and the S88 MK2. The SL88's seem to be some 400$ cheaper, but I feel the Komplete integration would be nice. The lighting guides would be nice to see key ranges/keyswitches, but I've read you have to do all that within non-Kontakt software, which sounds like an utter pian.
> 
> I guess we'll see. Anyone tried both the S88 and the SL88?


----------



## Kony (Nov 13, 2018)

mcpepe said:


> I am waiting for a Cinematic Studio Strings 2 offer. I cannot spend more than 300€-350€.


I'm currently seeing CS2 for approx 275€ (I have it in Oz dollars over here but checked currency conversion to Euros).

https://sites.fastspring.com/cinematicstrings/product/cinematicstrings


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2018)

ordered an RME Babyface Pro today.

hardware done.


----------



## KMA (Nov 13, 2018)

FabFilter Pro-Q
Tokyo Dawn bundle


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Anyone knows what Heavyocity and Keepforest tends to do on Black Friday? Sale or not and how steep?



it has begun.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 13, 2018)

KMA said:


> FabFilter Pro-Q
> Tokyo Dawn bundle


I broke down and bought Pro Q2 earlier this year. 

They have a referral program. If you are new to FF, you could PM me your email and I can send you a referral form from their website that gives you 10% off, and also gets me a $12 discount on my next FF purchase...

...Just a thought, if you want to.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> ordered an RME Babyface Pro today.
> 
> hardware done.


Where'd ya get it? Looking at one as well.


----------



## KMA (Nov 14, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I broke down and bought Pro Q2 earlier this year.
> 
> They have a referral program. If you are new to FF, you could PM me your email and I can send you a referral form from their website that gives you 10% off, and also gets me a $12 discount on my next FF purchase...
> 
> ...Just a thought, if you want to.



Thanks! That's kind of you.
I already own Pro-MB, so I'm guessing that it might not apply.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Where'd ya get it? Looking at one as well.



JRR Shop from reverb.com

https://reverb.com/item/1717886-rme-babyface-pro-10x12-24-192-usb-audio-interface

they are in Southern California, but it is shipping from Florida - FYI.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 14, 2018)

KMA said:


> Thanks! That's kind of you.
> I already own Pro-MB, so I'm guessing that it might not apply.




FabFilter never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 14, 2018)

64gb RAM is on my Wishlist.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 14, 2018)

Has Keepforest ever discounted new products by more than 30% on Black Friday?

Looking at Classic Trailer Toolkit...


----------



## mcpepe (Nov 18, 2018)

We now have the bf Cinematic prices:

Black Friday Sale: 20th-27th November

Cinematic Studio Strings - 20% off - Sale price $319

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings - 20% off - Sale price $239

Cinematic Studio Piano - 20% off - sale price $55


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 18, 2018)

My wish list has expanded since last I posted. After buying a pair of Brainworx consoles at the start of the month, I added Soundiron Emotional Piano yesterday, and if all goes according to plan, I’ll be adding Fluffy Audio Dominus tomorrow. And now that there is CSB to think about in December as well ...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 18, 2018)

Huge after-hours discount error on everything *Orchestral Tools* ……


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Huge after-hours discount error on everything *Orchestral Tools* ……



eh?

don't tease.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2018)

mcpepe said:


> We now have the bf Cinematic prices:
> 
> Black Friday Sale: 20th-27th November
> 
> ...



this may be my breaking point.

CSS/CSSS

Ark 2

BHCT


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi!
If anyone want a 10% discount on Fabfilter plugins, send me your e mail and i had you to my friend's list, so you can have the discount.
Cheers


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> this may be my breaking point.
> 
> Ark 2
> 
> BHCT



I couldn't be happier with those two.

I guess I got my BF library early; though I paid full price for Met Ark 2 it was totally worth it.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 19, 2018)

I cannot imagine anything I would NEED, having 6 strings libraries, two brass libraries, woods and such. A new reverb, having four reverbs already? Fabfilters multiband compressor, when I have Waves? More drums maybe? Or a new guitar?

No fuckin way.

Fair enough, if Sonokinetic will have some Arabic sounds on sale, then I go for it. And theres a reason, I might go to Cairo.

And if any designer can make a Astor Piazzolla bandoneon library, will buy that even for a few hundreds.

But there is none.

So point of this monologue?

Yea, well, compared to last year, there was plenty fresh and interesting stuff. Over the course of the year theres hardly been too much of new stuff really. For the addicts, yes.

Anyway, its great u guys buy stuff so the developers get cash to create new stuff.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 19, 2018)

PeterN said:


> I cannot imagine anything I would NEED, having 6 strings libraries, two brass libraries, woods and such. A new reverb, having four reverbs already? Fabfilters multiband compressor, when I have Waves? More drums maybe? Or a new guitar?
> 
> No fuckin way.
> 
> ...



Imagine me :-D


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2018)

Considering I'm just getting started with orchestration and currently only have Komplete Ultimate 11,
I've been doing a lot of research. Currently the list consists of:

- Sonuscore 'The Orchestra' (If it actually goes on sale)
- Red Room Audio Palette (I kinda want this regardless of sale)
- A solo string library (Embertone?)

Stuff I want but probably don't need:
Heavyocity Punish


----------



## Garry (Nov 19, 2018)

Dominus - down to 60%
Audio Modeling Flutes - down to 80%

eDNA Earth... waiting
BT Phobos... waiting


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I couldn't be happier with those two.
> 
> I guess I got my BF library early; though I paid full price for Met Ark 2 it was totally worth it.



i'm in no rush for Ark 2 - but i will probably wind up buying it for full price as well before the year is out.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 19, 2018)

Waiting on two court cases to finally payout... without one or the other, the wishlist must be cut to toilet paper and cat litter. :emoji_cat2::emoji_dog::emoji_scorpion:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm looking forward to what Spitfire have on offer. When do they usually kick it all off? I'm on the verge of buying OT's new horn library, but I'm hoping Spitfire will announce what they re doing before the 22nd.

Of course it goes without saying that I don't really need anything...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 19, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I'm looking forward to what Spitfire have on offer. When do they usually kick it all off?


I'm curious/waiting as well.

Also, wasn't there supposed to be a Tina Guo update/2.0? I'm waiting for that as well. I hope they announce it soon, 'cause my money will go fast.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 19, 2018)

Heavyocity Forzo, Intimate Texture
8Dio Case Brass, Bowed Piano


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I'm curious/waiting as well.
> 
> Also, wasn't there supposed to be a Tina Guo update/2.0? I'm waiting for that as well. I hope they announce it soon, 'cause my money will go fast.



oooh, forgot about TG2.

i bought the Legato lib just for the 2.0 update.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 19, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i'm in no rush for Ark 2 - but i will probably wind up buying it for full price as well before the year is out.


Wait for this weekend. OT BF sale is on Metropolis arks for sure.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 19, 2018)

somebody nervous like me?


----------



## JEPA (Nov 19, 2018)

pluginboutique says this iZotope MPS2 deal lasts until January 2019, is this correct?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2018)

JEPA said:


> somebody nervous like me?



on my toes this week for sure.


----------



## J-M (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm lucky in the sense that my SSDs are almost full, so I can't go crazy with the deals.


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 19, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> I'm lucky in the sense that my SSDs are almost full, so I can't go crazy with the deals.



Until you find the SSDs deals...


----------



## J-M (Nov 19, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Until you find the SSDs deals...



Oh no, it's only Wotan+Freyja for me this time...may stretch it to Heavyocity's metals ensemble, but that's it... (Lies that I keep telling myself)


----------



## ptram (Nov 19, 2018)

I was ready for this BF – mails from sound developers filtered out, their web pages under parental block on the web browser.

Yet, I forgot to filter out Best Service, that is a window on all the sources I had blocked. Downloading a couple libraries just now (Voices of Rapture, and an Hall of Fame reverb they added as a free gift).

Paolo


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 19, 2018)

And, generally speaking, all opportunities I can afford !


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 19, 2018)

Marie Calander's Turkey dinners and finishing up this book I put up for pre-order on Amazon that has to be done by the 27th and seems to be sprouting typos behind my back! You know I sometimes think I'm on the wrong forum.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 19, 2018)

Marie Callendar


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 19, 2018)

I spent all my money on a Yamaha MODX8. It is amazing and so deep. No software this year.


----------



## Matt Riley (Nov 19, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I spent all my money on a Yamaha MODX8. It is amazing and so deep. No software this year.


I'm in a similar boat. I just bought a Kawai MP11 and a Akai MPD226. Ouch. But I might still pick up Pianoteq if it goes on sale. I don't know what I'm thinking, I must be crazy.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 19, 2018)

LinusW said:


> Vienna Ensemble Pro
> Focusrite Clarett 8PreX (need one for my home studio as well)
> That’s about it.


Yes!
https://www.vsl.co.at/en/News/2018-11_Black_Friday_Deals


----------



## J-M (Nov 19, 2018)

LinusW said:


> Yes!
> https://www.vsl.co.at/en/News/2018-11_Black_Friday_Deals



Ah, damn. I forgot that I've been thinking about buying VE-Pro...I'm using a single machine, but I've read that it can be quite beneficial still if one is running a large template (which I am).


----------



## JEPA (Nov 19, 2018)

God forgive me because i have sinned, first buy already on BF sales...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 19, 2018)

Whilst it's not my main DAW (I mainly use Cubase) I just picked up the upgrade from Studio One 3 to v 4 for half price. Coming out at around £ 48 thats a pretty good saving - now if they could only introduce something like expression maps.....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 20, 2018)

With the sale starting today, still resisting CSS/CSSS.

Ark 2 and a couple of Spitfires are hanging tough.

Some lesser sales are fun - like Modwheel's bass lib.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> With the sale starting today, still resisting CSS/CSSS.
> 
> Ark 2 and a couple of Spitfires are hanging tough.
> 
> Some lesser sales are fun - like Modwheel's bass lib.



I can't help it, so forgive me: the strings in Met Ark 2 are _significantly_ better (and often just plain killer) than Met Ark 1. I fell in love with them right off the bat, they're freaking excellent imo.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 20, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I can't help it, so forgive me: the strings in Met Ark 2 are _significantly_ better (and often just plain killer) than Met Ark 1. I fell in love with them right off the bat, they're freaking excellent imo.



no forgiveness needed.

that's why Ark 2 is #1 on my list before year's end.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm hopeless, my friend. I'm getting off here to go work on yet another project featuring...….


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 20, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> no forgiveness needed.
> 
> that's why Ark 2 is #1 on my list before year's end.


Same for me. Ark 2 number 1 on my list.
But when will OT announce BF???
Last year it was announced on tuesday.....Waiting.....


----------



## Kadirally (Nov 20, 2018)

Heavyocity Forzo
Spitfire Chamber Strings

and Tundra if the deal is hot.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Same for me. Ark 2 number 1 on my list.
> But when will OT announce BF???
> Last year it was announced on tuesday.....Waiting.....



Was it really a BF sale?

The way I remember it was that they did a sale on Ark 1 to celebrate the release of Ark 3.
So the only way Ark 2 will go on sale is when they release Ark 4.

Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but thats how I remember it.
And that type of sales is really rare for them. 
Because the only time they mainly do sales is during intro sales, which is what they state in their Q&A page. (http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_sales_and_discounts.html)
The other is I guess when they were releasing a new version of BWW. (same as Ark1 really rare occasion.)


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 20, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> Was it really a BF sale?
> 
> The way I remember it was that they did a sale on Ark 1 to celebrate the release of Ark 3.
> So the only way Ark 2 will go on sale is when they release Ark 4.
> ...


In 2017 The two arks were on BF sale.
They only do BF on The Ark series.
So i guess this year on all 3 arks....


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> In 2017 The two arks were on BF sale.
> They only do BF on The Ark series.
> So i guess this year on all 3 arks....


Oh really?!
Then I guess I missed it. Interesting.

Thanks for the info


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 20, 2018)

Do you know if Best Service do 2for1 for BF ?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 20, 2018)

ChristianM said:


> Do you know if Best Service do 2for1 for BF ?


No it is at christmas...


----------



## Guffy (Nov 20, 2018)

Wouldn't be angry if Samplicity had a BF sale


----------



## tim727 (Nov 20, 2018)

Last year the Met Ark deal was worded as a "Black Friday Special". There was no mention of it being related to the release of Ark 3. Here's the link to the vi-control thread on it:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-metropolis-monumental-deal-last-chance.66606/


----------



## KMA (Nov 20, 2018)

JEPA said:


> pluginboutique says this iZotope MPS2 deal lasts until January 2019, is this correct?



Izotope seems like the new Waves to me. Just wait 5 minutes and it'll be on sale again.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

KMA said:


> Izotope seems like the news Waves to me. Just wait 5 minutes and it'll be on sale again.


5 more minutes, Ozone 9 comes along.


----------



## KMA (Nov 20, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> 5 more minutes, Ozone 9 comes along.



You're still on 9?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 20, 2018)

KMA said:


> You're still on 9?


Plugin Boutique is giving it away now.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 20, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> No it is at christmas...


thanks !


----------



## JEPA (Nov 20, 2018)

Eventide (New Flanged Audio) Elevate Bundle vs Brainworx bx_digital V3, who wins?


----------



## whiskers (Nov 20, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> Waiting on two court cases to finally payout... without one or the other, the wishlist must be cut to toilet paper and cat litter. :emoji_cat2::emoji_dog::emoji_scorpion:


the kitties thank you


----------



## ionian (Nov 20, 2018)

Well, I'm not holding my breath at the moment for the BFD expansions. It looks like there's a sale at Fxpansion but it's only for BFD. I'm sure there's not gonna be a surprise sale later this week but I can be wrong. It's a little disappointing since last year they had a 50% all expansions sale for black friday and I spent like $350 easy. This year I set aside $400 for them assuming the sale was gonna come back (did I mention I'm a huge fan of BFD? I stopped using all my other drum VIs after using BFD). I even had all the libraries I wanted open on tabs. I'm gonna wait out the week but if there's gonna be no sale, then there's plenty of other stuff on sale this week for me to spend it on. I mean, I set the money aside so I'm gonna spend it no matter what. If Fxpansion doesn't want my money, there's plenty of other companies that do.

I'm gonna see how this week pans out.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 20, 2018)

Still holding out for the slim possibility of the S88 Mk2 going on sale. Hahaha not gonna happen


----------



## styledelk (Nov 20, 2018)

Matt Riley said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I just bought a Kawai MP11 and a Akai MPD226. Ouch. But I might still pick up Pianoteq if it goes on sale. I don't know what I'm thinking, I must be crazy.



Looks like Pianoteq Pro is on sale at Sweetwater: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Pianoteq6Pro--modartt-pianoteq-6-pro-edition
$359.

I'm on the fence waiting for new sales and taking up the JRR Shop deal on Studio One Pro.


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 20, 2018)

JEPA said:


> Eventide (New Flanged Audio) Elevate Bundle vs Brainworx bx_digital V3, who wins?



Elevate is the winner. 26 band limiter / transient designer/ clipper. It does stuff that no other plugin can do.

Brainworx is trying to sell you on Mid/Side processing but so many other plugins do that already (Ozone, Pro-Q etc... )


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 20, 2018)

Just read about the December and Q1, 2019 proposed free updates to Afflatus.

May have knocked Spitfire off my list.

Ark 2

Afflatus


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Nov 20, 2018)

Argh - was going to get CSS but then Afflatus arrived. What to do, what to do?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 20, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Just read about the December and Q1, 2019 proposed free updates to Afflatus.
> 
> May have knocked Spitfire off my list.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for OT's Ark BF....... Nothing yet.. .hummmmmlhummm....... Please...


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 20, 2018)

chrispire said:


> Argh - was going to get CSS but then Afflatus arrived. What to do, what to do?



They are very different products, take them both


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 21, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> They are very different products, take them both



Are they, though? CSS has a range of strings, and Afflatus does too. 

(I don't own either, but it seems like Afflatus is a fine substitute for CSS)


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 21, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Are they, though? CSS has a range of strings, and Afflatus does too.
> 
> (I don't own either, but it seems like Afflatus is a fine substitute for CSS)



I'm trying to tempt and confuse the others to keep myself polished...


----------



## JEPA (Nov 21, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> Elevate is the winner. 26 band limiter / transient designer/ clipper. It does stuff that no other plugin can do.
> 
> Brainworx is trying to sell you on Mid/Side processing but so many other plugins do that already (Ozone, Pro-Q etc... )


Thanks for the hint!


----------



## JEPA (Nov 21, 2018)

will Sonuscore "The Orchestra" ever be in a sale? maybe this BF? how much do you guess for it on BF, when it happens? Thanks


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

chrispire said:


> Argh - was going to get CSS but then Afflatus arrived. What to do, what to do?




I was too

Until i saw this free upgrade promised for Afflatus:

we are proud to announce that in *Q1 2019 *we will release* a major free update* for AFFLATUS Chapter I featuring *new additional recordings*.

Some of the new articulations you can expect are:


*Scene d'amour Celli Legato*
*Scene d'amour Celli Tenuto*
*First Chair Vln 1 Legato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Legato*
*First Chair Vla Legato*
*First Chair Cello Legato*
*First Chair Bass Legato*
*First Chair Vln 1 Spiccato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Spiccato*
*First Chair Vla Spiccato*
*First Chair Cello Spiccato*
*First Chair Bass Spiccato*
*First Chair Vln 1 Pizzicato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Pizzicato*
*First Chair Vla Pizzicato*
*First Chair Cello Pizzicato*
*First Chair Bass Pizzicato*
*Vln 1 Section Sul Ponticello*
*Vln 2 Section Sul Ponticello*
*Vla Section Sul Ponticello*
*Celli Section Sul Ponticello*
*Basses Section Sul Ponticello*


----------



## JEPA (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I was too
> 
> Until i saw this free upgrade promised for Afflatus:
> 
> ...



out of the park! but i had to buy a flight ticket... bye bye Afflatus... till next year!...


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I was too
> 
> Until i saw this free upgrade promised for Afflatus:
> 
> ...


Yes I saw that too. Drool. 

I’d love to hear from anyone who has had the chance to use both CSS and Afflatus already - comparitive strengths and weaknesses, preferences etc.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 21, 2018)

chrispire said:


> Argh - was going to get CSS but then Afflatus arrived. What to do, what to do?


Wait for LASS 3


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

ChristianM said:


> Wait for LASS 3



[email protected]@rd

Forgot about that

Erg


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm gone on CSS + CSSS this BF, Afflatus is a bit expansive and it's very, very young.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> [email protected]@rd
> 
> Forgot about that
> 
> Erg




Imagine if LASS 3 is build like Modern Brass from Audio Bro…
miam miam


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> I'm gone on CSS + CSSS this BF, Afflatus is a bit expansive and it's very, very young.



that's pretty funny, since there are SO many criticisms about libraries being so old.

fickle lot.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

ChristianM said:


> Imagine if LASS 3 is build like Modern Brass from Audio Bro…
> miam miam



indeed.

that and Genesis are GORGEOUS!

.

still, the loveliness of Afflatus beckons. and the additional first chairs.


----------



## joebaggan (Nov 21, 2018)

Does Spitfire have black friday sales?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

joebaggan said:


> Does Spitfire have black friday sales?



Yes


----------



## axb312 (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> from what i understand, they will discount what's saved in your wish-list on their website.
> 
> AND, i've read it isn't around this time, typically.
> 
> ...



Spitfire Black weekend coming from Nov 22 - 27. Just got the email.


----------



## Romain Brunias (Nov 21, 2018)

JEPA said:


> will Sonuscore "The Orchestra" ever be in a sale? maybe this BF? how much do you guess for it on BF, when it happens? Thanks



€239 on Bestservice right now.
https://www.bestservice.fr/the_orchestra.html


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 22, 2018)

Romain Brunias said:


> €239 on Bestservice right now.
> https://www.bestservice.fr/the_orchestra.html



This is my signal to push the button! :D


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 22, 2018)

*32" COMPUTER SCREEN, AND/OR CURVED?*

I have been using a 32" TV in the bedroom HDMI'd to the laptop, for 2 months, and now that 25" HP screen in the studio feels pretty miserably tiny. 

Would be interested in a *recommendation for a computer screen above 30 inches*. Will use for graphic design and DAW (Windows 10 Pro on Coffee Lake).

And *how about curved monitors*, and winners, or duds?

Thanks!


----------



## Romain Brunias (Nov 22, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> This is my signal to push the button! :D


I did too


----------



## Romain Brunias (Nov 22, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> *32" COMPUTER SCREEN, AND/OR CURVED?*
> 
> I have been using a 32" TV in the bedroom HDMI'd to the laptop, for 2 months, and now that 25" HP screen in the studio feels pretty miserably tiny.
> 
> ...




I went for the Acer B349CK - 34 inches, flat.
Once you've ascended to Ultrawide, there is no going back.


----------



## Matt Riley (Nov 22, 2018)

styledelk said:


> Looks like Pianoteq Pro is on sale at Sweetwater: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Pianoteq6Pro--modartt-pianoteq-6-pro-edition
> $359.
> 
> I'm on the fence waiting for new sales and taking up the JRR Shop deal on Studio One Pro.


They also just announced the Black Friday sale. Unfortunately it is only for the pro version which I have absolutely no interest in.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, goodness gracious.

OT Berlin Strings (sale) and OT First Chairs?

798 Euros.

Afflatus will add first chairs next year.


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 22, 2018)

With no sale of Ark 2, I probably will only get the sweet BHCT.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 22, 2018)

I finally pulled the trigger on Studio One 4 Pro. I've been looking for a Mac & PC new DAW to switch to, and every time I look at Cubase it feels like it's the late 90s in software again.


----------



## ionian (Nov 22, 2018)

styledelk said:


> every time I look at Cubase it feels like it's the late 90s in software again.



Change "late 90s" to "early 90s" and that's the reason I've never been able to get into Reaper. Yes, I know they have skins, but the skins are even more sloppier than the standard gui.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)

ionian said:


> Change "late 90s" to "early 90s" and that's the reason I've never been able to get into Reaper. Yes, I know they have skins, but the skins are even more sloppier than the standard gui.



S1Pro v4.1.1 here.

Workflow for me.

I have Reaper too, the latest installed version looks a lot better than most of the skins.

---update - oops, wrong about the look, i had a previous 3rd party skin loaded when i installed the new version.

But i still dislike the flow.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my wishlist, which was finishing off my Chris Hein Solo Strings! So happy.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Just bought my wishlist, which was finishing off my Chris Hein Solo Strings! So happy.



that really is a great lib - i like his Winds Complete as well.

congrats!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> that really is a great lib - i like his Winds Complete as well.
> 
> congrats!



I'm very happy with my VSL winds, but I've eyed the Hein and Berlin offerings from time to time. There just isn't anything I haven't been able to do already.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm very happy with my VSL winds, but I've eyed the Hein and Berlin offerings from time to time. There just isn't anything I haven't been able to do already.



that's the way i need to look at the current BF madness.

it's an onslaught.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>



Spitfire sale ends 27/11/2018.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Spitfire sale ends 27/11/2018.




THANKS!

i may just grab those 2 Spitfire libraries - will be my first SF.

pretty unique and would be great additions to my IT and RT libraries.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 22, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> THANKS!
> 
> i may just grab those 2 Spitfire libraries - will be my first SF.
> 
> pretty unique and would be great additions to my IT and RT libraries.



You could wait for Christmas.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm very happy with my VSL winds


Hey I'm looking at SE Volumes and am wondering if you have a recommendation? Maybe just get Vol 1 and 2? Not sure I need the "Plus" versions? My winds writing is not very detailed, and I already own Berlin Exp B soloists. Thanks in advance!


----------



## brek (Nov 22, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Hey I'm looking at SE Volumes and am wondering if you have a recommendation? Maybe just get Vol 1 and 2? Not sure I need the "Plus" versions? My winds writing is not very detailed, and I already own Berlin Exp B soloists. Thanks in advance!



I'm content with just Vol 1 (no plus). The legatos alone are really well done and cover 98% of my needs. Most of the plus articulations but can be approximated with them. I also have Cinewinds and CH Winds compact, but they don't get much use. 

I'll probably add Vol 2 at some point.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 22, 2018)

brek said:


> I'm content with just Vol 1 (no plus). The legatos alone are really well done and cover 98% of my needs. Most of the plus articulations but can be approximated with them. I also have Cinewinds and CH Winds compact, but they don't get much use.
> 
> I'll probably add Vol 2 at some point.


Cool. I think the PLUS would be cool for the trills especially...~$150 for BOTH Vol 1 and 2 PLUS at AudioDeluxe. Thinking the $430 for BerlinWW might not be worth it in my case....


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 22, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Hey I'm looking at SE Volumes and am wondering if you have a recommendation? Maybe just get Vol 1 and 2? Not sure I need the "Plus" versions? My winds writing is not very detailed, and I already own Berlin Exp B soloists. Thanks in advance!



It depends on how much you plan to do with your winds. If you don't task them that heavily you'll get a lot of mileage out of the 1. If you do more intricate arranging for winds I'd just spring for the Standard. Some of those extra articulations and shorts really do come in handy.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2018)

Well. All that's left for me to do this Black Friday is find myself a Solo String bundle for under 200,-.

Currently eyeing the Embertone IIS bundle, but am still considering Prague Sounds Solo Strings and the Aria Orchestral Bundle.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2018)

axb312 said:


> You could wait for Christmas.



While that normally would make for great comedy here, 

i think you may be right.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2018)

Some courseware until christmas might be a good alt.

I need to brush up on my sound design/technical animation tracking.

The Evenant stuff looks good - 25% off.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Some courseware until christmas might be a good alt.
> 
> I need to brush up on my sound design/technical animation tracking.
> 
> The Evenant stuff looks good - 25% off.



The evenant stuff, and a lot of other stuff being peddled on here recently seems way overpriced.

I would suggest looking at Mike Verta - he has a BF sale on, as well as the stuff on Udemy.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2018)

axb312 said:


> The evenant stuff, and a lot of other stuff being peddled on here recently seems way overpriced.
> 
> I would suggest looking at Mike Verta - he has a BF sale on, as well as the stuff on Udemy.




i have a few Verta titles.

Udemy is having a killer sale right now.

Grabbed a couple of Groove 3 titles a while back, not bad.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 23, 2018)

Embertone's sale prices are higher than last year.


----------



## ionian (Nov 23, 2018)

Holy crap! BFD is doing the 50% sale. I've never been happier to eat my words and go buy some expansions.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2018)

ionian said:


> Holy crap! BFD is doing the 50% sale. I've never been happier to eat my words and go buy some expansions.



still have BFD3 and a bunch of packs.

great program.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 23, 2018)

I’m thinking about getting the audio modeling woodwind bundle. They don’t seem to go on sale that often. I was also thinking about the strings bundle. Does anyone have any thoughts on these libraries? Not sure I’m completely sold on the sound but the playability seems very appealing. I own the entire sample modeling Brass libraries and use them ALL the time. Will I get as much use out of the woodwinds?


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 23, 2018)

ionian said:


> Holy crap! BFD is doing the 50% sale. I've never been happier to eat my words and go buy some expansions.


Last year I wanted to get BFD, but for only one expansion: Kabuki & Noh. $175 for BFD3 and $75 for the expansion is a bit pricey. I already use the drums in K11U, Logic Pro, and some from Addictive Drums, Orange Tree, Impact Soundworks.

Are the BFD stock drums alone (plus that expansion) worth the buy-in price?


----------



## Dex (Nov 23, 2018)

Shiirai said:


> Well. All that's left for me to do this Black Friday is find myself a Solo String bundle for under 200,-.
> 
> Currently eyeing the Embertone ISS bundle, but am still considering Prague Sounds Solo Strings and the Aria Orchestral Bundle.



Dunno if their sale was active yet when you posted this, but Embertone ISS bundle is on sale for $199 right now.

edit: At audioplugin.deals


----------



## essay (Nov 24, 2018)

Got what I wished for...

Sonuscore’s The Orchestra!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2018)

The only library I bought this year was the Spitfire Solo Strings, which because of the other Spitfire libraries I already have only cost me £ 200, which I think is a terrific deal. I have been most restrained this year (just as well after last year.... ).


----------



## ionian (Nov 24, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Last year I wanted to get BFD, but for only one expansion: Kabuki & Noh. $175 for BFD3 and $75 for the expansion is a bit pricey. I already use the drums in K11U, Logic Pro, and some from Addictive Drums, Orange Tree, Impact Soundworks.
> 
> Are the BFD stock drums alone (plus that expansion) worth the buy-in price?



I've never used the Kabuki and Noh expansions because I don't score anything that specifically uses any taiko sounds but I've yet to be disappointed with any of their expansions and I own quite a few. The stock drums that it comes with are excellent and aren't in any way subpar to the expansions. There's been times I've selected a stock cymbal or drum over an expansion when putting a kit together just because it works with the kit.

It's pricey but it has some great features. The cymbal swell modeling is great and I use it all the time. You can tune all the drums, and unlike a lot of other drum VIs, the tuning knob gives you the note the drum is currently tuned to, so it's super easy to re-tune drums such as toms, to different notes. The pattern programmer is really fun and makes it easy to paint rudiments into your patterns when making your own grooves using it.

I've been very happy with it, and if I wasn't I wouldn't be investing so much in its expansions. I've owned and used the Metal Snares, Heavy, Virtually Erskine, Zildjian vault 1, and the Sonic Reality Terry Bozzio expansions, in addition to the stock drums since I bought it, and with the black friday sale I just bought imperial, horsepower, JEX, Sabian vault, Modern Retro, Stanton Moore Bosphorus cymbals, and the newly released wooden snares expansion.

I own and use all the Abbey road drum libraries, SSD4, and a bunch of That Sound libraries and I still go to BFD first and use it mostly. It also has some cool drums in the expansions that I haven't found in the other libraries I have. For example, the Virtually Erskine library has a ride cymbal with rivets. Great for slower jazz styles but not something I ever see sampled in my other drum VIs or their expansions. The Terry Bozzio kit (and the imperial kit I just got) both have a ton of Roto toms. So there's some great sounds available.

Of course using a drum VI can be a personal thing and there seems to be wars sometimes about which ones people love the most or which sounds the most realistic. I just really gelled with BFD and love using it.

EDIT: I just checked out the Noh expansion. Yeah, that's really cool. It's completely different than taiko sounds. Still not something I use in my stuff but it's a great sound and really different library for sure.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

Still have and love BFD3.

Screw it,

Buying CS2 today and waiting to see if Ark 2 goes on sale later.

Should do a BF Confessional thread on Tuesday.

I'll go first,

East West Hollywood Orchestra Diamond - $355

RME Babyface Pro - $636 shipped

Cinematic Strings 2 - $222.28

Modwheel Lowdown V2 - $49


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> that really is a great lib - i like his Winds Complete as well.
> 
> congrats!



What would you choose between VSL SE Woodwinds, BWW and Chris Hein winds and why?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

ka00 said:


> The thought crossed my mind. Like comparing all the Halloween candy we hauled in. But I didn’t want to fan the flames of gluttonous consumerism. Even though I overindulged myself. For each item, I kept calculating whether the BF discount would cover the credit card interest I’ll be paying. Sometimes it did.



Virtual Sodom and Gomorrah.

Pastor Zoot absolves.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 24, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Cinematic Strings 2 - $225


Have you seen *these CS2 videos*, where Alex from Cinematic Strings give some great pointers on making CS2 sound even better?

I love this library. It blends well with EW HOS because it has a richer, somewhat darker tone. My biggest challenge with it is the noise floor, but it's is really only a problem in ensemble patches where you can't filter as much of it out...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Have you seen *these CS2 videos*, where Alex from Cinematic Strings give some great pointers on making CS2 sound even better?
> 
> I love this library. It blends well with EW HOS because it has a richer, somewhat darker tone. My biggest challenge with it is the noise floor, but it's is really only a problem in ensemble patches where you can't filter as much of it out...




EXCELLENT!

thanks.


----------



## DerGeist (Nov 24, 2018)

After wanting 1000 different things I ended up with HW orchestra gold. Still hoping for something interesting from Embertone on Monday. My BF dream was a JB violin and intimate strings combo.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

DerGeist said:


> After wanting 1000 different things I ended up with HW orchestra gold. Still hoping for something interesting from Embertone on Monday. My BF dream was a JB violin and intimate strings combo.



https://audioplugin.deals/intimate-solo-strings-by-embertone/

JBV has turned into more of a wonder of user experience than usage.


----------



## DerGeist (Nov 24, 2018)

I have had that sale page up for a while while strategically leaving my wallet in another room I really want that cello. I have been really into Kronos quartet recently and ISS would probably get me close.

I had that feeling about JB violin.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

DerGeist said:


> I have been really into Kronos quartet recently and ISS would probably get me close.



i FINALLY got to see Kronos live earlier this year.

funny, i lived in Southern California for years, moved to the Seattle area a couple of years ago.

i've seen more top-notch live music here in that short time than in the 30+ years i lived close to LA.

my last 2 shows of 2018,


----------



## DerGeist (Nov 24, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> Audio Ollie Scoring Synths would be nice too


This one is so compelling. It would pair well with soniccouture electro-acoustic.


----------



## DerGeist (Nov 24, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i FINALLY got to see Kronos live earlier this year.
> 
> funny, i lived in Southern California for years, moved to the Seattle area a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


I am kicking myself for missing Kronos at radio city. It’s funnny, I always admired Frank and Dwezil more that I actually liked them but I saw the Zappa plays Zappa tour a few years back and it was fantastic.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

DerGeist said:


> I am kicking myself for missing Kronos at radio city. It’s funnny, I always admired Frank and Dwezil more that I actually liked them but I saw the Zappa plays Zappa tour a few years back and it was fantastic.



i'm a huge FZ fan, saw him first in 1972 - The Petite Grand Wazoo Tour, then in 1976 and 1980.

Frank called into a radio show i had back in 1986 - we talked for about 2 hours.

This will be my 5th and final time seeing Dweezil - he's back with the ZFT and they are planning a Frank-Holo tour that i think i'll pass on.

Got to see ZPZ with George Duke and Allan Holdsworth.

Dweezil's level of musicianship, picking players, and professionalism equally matches Frank's.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 24, 2018)

I have bought nothing 
And so far I am doing well with the emails, because what helps is to delete them


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have bought nothing



vi-c zen


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have bought nothing
> And so far I am doing well with the emails, because what helps is to delete them



You do realise that because of your selfishness, out there there are developers and their families who will starve this Christmas...


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 24, 2018)

Picked up the new Acustica El Rey comp- nice one


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> Acustica El Rey comp



holy moly - love the UI


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Antrum said:


> You do realise that because of your selfishness, out there there are developers and their families who will starve this Christmas...


Well saving my money means I will not starve...
Plus there are plenty of VI-Control software junkies on here to ensure that does not happen 

Though sadly, THEY might starve... MWUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2018)

Add Soundtoys Decapitator.

Always wanted this one.

JRR Shop has a good deal on now.


----------

